# NUNS2 PSN Tournament



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

*NUNS2 PSN TOURNAMENTS!*


*Champions Tournament *

*The Rules:*
This Tournament will be a 1 round elimination tournament consisting of a phases like a regular tournament. 

Each Contender must pick a team of 3 and may only alternate if they lose.

It will be 2/3 KO battles, The player will advance after winning 2 battles 

If caught cheating or using the restrictions will cause the contender to be automatically *Disqualified* 

Disqualified players are banned from participating futher in the tournament.  

*The Restrictions:* 
Turtling 
Grab Spam 
Chiyo
Sasori
Itachi


​
*Sponsor:​*
*Spoiler*: _Shota_ 




PSN:NekoEnzan 

Mains:Mysterious 

Rank:Sage


 


*Contenders:​*​
*Spoiler*: _Rasendori_ 



PSN:Rasendori1991

Mains:Lars,Pain,Neji

Rank:Hero




*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 



PSN: Skyxen

Mains:Jiraiya,Kakashi,Tobi

Rank:Hero




*Spoiler*: _Sonic Uzumaki_ 



PSN:Echothehedgehog

Mains:Naruto,Hinata,Konan

Rank:Hokage




*Spoiler*: _DaftVirgin_ 



PSNaftVirgin

Mains: Kisame,Asuma,Sasuke Taka

Rank:Jounin leader




*Spoiler*: _Mystic Sasuke_ 



PSN:R4_Rog3r_R4

Mains:Neji,Itachi,Naruto(SM)

Rank: Sage




*Spoiler*: _Spiderman_ 



PSN:Grim_Breaker

Mains:Kakashi,Sasuke CTS,Shino 

Rank:Hero




*Spoiler*: _Dim Mack_ 



PSN: SwahiliBlonde


Mains:Yamato, Kakashi, Pein

Rank: Suijin




*Spoiler*: _SBrown_ 




PSN: SBrown

Mains:Tenten, Pain, Yamato 

Rank:Kajin




*Spoiler*: _Noctis Lucis Caelum_ 




PSN: OmecronBlazor

Mains: Itachi and Hinata

Rank: Hero




*Spoiler*: _Epic Kid_ 




PSN:xX_KING_Xx13 

Mains: Sennin Modo Naruto,Shikamaru,Naruto Futon RS

Rank:Mizukage




*Spoiler*: _Butcher_ 




PSN100107

Mains:Kabuto, Shikamaru, Sasuke Taka

Rank: Veteran Chunin




*Spoiler*: _Lincoln Rhyme_ 




PSN: Sabu935

Mains: Kakuzu, Kakashi, and Tobi

Rank: Student Reserves


 

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 




PSN: ZR69

Mains: Asuma, Kakashi, Guy

Rank: Special Jonin




*Spoiler*: _Tim Rosales_ 




PSN: TimRosales750

Mains: Naruto (Hokage Costume), Naruto, & Rock Lee

Rank: Raikage




*Spoiler*: _Valakrie_ 




PSN:Valakrie_2041

Mains: Naruto (FRS)Sasuke (Kirin)Tenten

Rank:Kazekage


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 16, 2011)

Rasendori1991

Lars
Pain
Neji

Hero


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 16, 2011)

Skyxen

Jiraiya
Kakashi
Tobi

Hero


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 16, 2011)

Echothehedgehog

Naruto
Hinata
lol i only have 2 
but i'll add Konan

Hokage


----------



## Alicia (Jun 16, 2011)

DaftVirgin

Kisame
Asuma
Sasuke Taka of the time being...

Jounin leader (if I remember well...)


*Spoiler*: __ 



damn I feel so weak compared to you guys all of Hero rank + I haven't played in months


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 16, 2011)

R4_Rog3r_R4

Neji
Itachi
Naruto (SM)

Sage


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> R4_Rog3r_R4
> 
> Neji
> Itachi
> ...



You can also use this thread as a chatroom

I'm sorry mystic but Itachi and sasori have been restricted


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

Grim_Breaker

Kakashi 
Sasuke CTS
Shino 

Hero


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 16, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> You can also use this thread as a chatroom
> 
> I'm sorry mystic but Itachi and sasori have been restricted


Not a big deal lol. Only use Itachi to counter other Itachi's. But I listed him since he's in my top 3. Don't use him or Sasori at all lol


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 16, 2011)

SwahiliBlonde

Yamato, Kakashi, Pein

Suijin


My body is ready


----------



## SBrown (Jun 16, 2011)

SBrown

I dont main anyone anymore, but  Tenten, Pain, Yamato are some of my favs to play as.

I'm currently ranked as Kajin or something. But I stopped playing ranked matches about a month or so after the game came out, and only play player matches now. So my skills are probably more along the level of a lower BP Hero.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 16, 2011)

Fuck it, sign me up

PSN: OmecronBlazor
Mains: Itachi and Hinata
Rank: Hero


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

You guys can use this like a chatroom so post if you wish


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 16, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> You can also use this thread as a chatroom
> 
> I'm sorry mystic but Itachi and sasori have been restricted



What are all the rules? You should post them..


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

Aeion said:


> What are all the rules? You should post them..



I need a bit of time I'll post them shortly


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 16, 2011)

Damnit yet another tourney I've been restricted to use Itachi.... Oh well at least I got time to practice with Hinata


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't have my netbook so I was only able to put like 3 rules up


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmmm I dont know about you guys but im gonna use my headset just to make fights less boring.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

who else has headsets? 
I have 1


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 16, 2011)

Naw Screw mics, I feel distracted while talking and playing at the same time.


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Naw Screw mics, I feel distracted while talking and playing at the same time.



but I wanna know how you guys sound like.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 16, 2011)

its not a rule xD


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with headsets. I want to hear you guys when I pwn ya


----------



## Alicia (Jun 17, 2011)

Great, I'm the weakest out here  



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Naw Screw mics, I feel distracted while talking and playing at the same time.


Same here


Spiderman said:


> but I wanna know how you guys sound like.


I'm one of the few people who's voice gets horribly deformed in a recording device, so I sound like a total retard while my voice sounds totally different IRL 
But I don't have a headset anyways 


Aeion said:


> I agree with headsets. I want to hear you guys when I pwn ya


Hmm... I'm glad I don't have a headset


----------



## DanE (Jun 17, 2011)

well atleast you will hear me and Aeion voices,


----------



## Alicia (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know, but the sound keeps getting jammed when someone's using a headset. I only hear fragments of the entire audio so it doesn't make much of a difference to me :S


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 17, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> well atleast you will hear me and Aeion voices,



My voice? I dunt got a headset, I'll just be hearing y'all screaming, betches


----------



## Narancia (Jun 17, 2011)

Aeion said:


> My voice? I dunt got a headset, I'll just be hearing y'all screaming, betches



your cocky xD


----------



## DanE (Jun 17, 2011)

I use this headset 

the sound its great


----------



## Epic Kid (Jun 17, 2011)

Psn-xX_KING_Xx13 

Naruto Sage Mode
Shikamaru
Naruto WS

Ninja Rank:Battle Hardened Ninja


----------



## DanE (Jun 17, 2011)

wow more people this is gonna be awesome


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 17, 2011)

Aeion's banned? Wut


----------



## Alicia (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey yeah now that you mention it 
But its just a temp ban, you still can visit his profile.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 17, 2011)

What? Why?!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 17, 2011)

wtf happened to aeion?


----------



## Toxified (Jun 17, 2011)

Aeion here... I got banned for flaming apparently? I was just in a heated debate, god


----------



## Narancia (Jun 17, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Aeion here... I got banned for flaming apparently? I was just in a heated debate, god



xD so your toxified?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 17, 2011)

So this is temporary, right?


----------



## Toxified (Jun 17, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> xD so your toxified?



Yes, yes I am 

And yeah, it's a temporary ban. It'll be lifted Tuesday night 

No more amazing debates for me until Monday morning


----------



## Alicia (Jun 17, 2011)

What was the debate about anyways? Link?


----------



## Toxified (Jun 17, 2011)

It was about some idiot who says Madara is weak because he can't fight 80, 000 people by himself. 

Most of my posts and the people arguing were deleted though, there was like, 4 people banned, including myself 

The thread is here


----------



## SBrown (Jun 17, 2011)

not to get too far off topic, but in my opinion Madara really didn't need Akatsuki or any other henchmen.  With the power of the tailed beast that he has already collected, and his evasive abilities, he really could accomplish his goal alone.. but that wouldn't be very epic and would make for a very anticlimactic end to the Naruto Series.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 17, 2011)

When you say three mains,do you mean whats on our battle card,or what three characters we use the most?


----------



## Motochika (Jun 17, 2011)

Man I've gotten really rusty at NUNS2 with the PSN being down. However I'd still be game for a tournament just for the fun of it.

PSN: ZR69
Rank: Special Jonin

Team: Asuma, Kakashi, Guy


----------



## Butcher (Jun 17, 2011)

PSN: goku100107

Mains:Kabuto, Shikamaru, Sasuke Taka

Rank: Veteran Chunin

It might be time for me and Lincoln to start practicing again .

Edit: I'll just put my favorite characters to play as,Like Rhyme did.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah,fuck it, I'll just put the characters i mostly play as .

PSN: Sabu935

Mains: Kakuzu, Kakashi, and Pain

Rank: Student Reserves

I may be the lowest rank here,but I can still kick ass .


----------



## Narancia (Jun 17, 2011)

actually I meant your 3 favs xD but ok


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 18, 2011)

I might have to take out Tobi. Played with him just yesterday and got my ass kicked by even the computer on super hard mode. Probably gonna exchange Tobi for Pain.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 18, 2011)

We're allowed to pick other than our top 3, right?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 18, 2011)

Toxified said:


> We're allowed to pick other than our top 3, right?



I meant 3 mains as 3 characters you liked


----------



## Toxified (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah, alright then


----------



## Toxified (Jun 18, 2011)

We need a tournament diagram soon


----------



## Narancia (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll have one completed soon


----------



## Butcher (Jun 18, 2011)

Is this tournament going to be with Team or Single battles?


----------



## Toxified (Jun 18, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Is this tournament going to be with Team or Single battles?



Lol, this guy and singles


----------



## Narancia (Jun 18, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Is this tournament going to be with Team or Single battles?



Team

I might switch to singles if enough people want that


----------



## Toxified (Jun 18, 2011)

Team pl0x. We should have a single tourney some other time


----------



## Motochika (Jun 19, 2011)

I would prefer singles actually.


----------



## TimRosales750 (Jun 19, 2011)

I WANNA JOIN!!! I'm a friend of Epic Kid's & would like too join!!


----------



## TimRosales750 (Jun 19, 2011)

PSN: TimRosales750

Mains: Naruto (Hokage Costume), Naruto (Nine Tails Rasengan), & Rock Lee

Rank: Raikage


----------



## DanE (Jun 19, 2011)

I hope this are 2 out of 3 matches, in the first round your studying youR opponent so we wont be in our best, so I think 2/3 would be the best.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I hope this are 2 out of 3 matches, in the first round your studying youR opponent so we wont be in our best, so I think 2/3 would be the best.



Come on Neko, 2 wins in order to advance


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

It would also be cool to do double elimination and have a loser's bracket.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

There should also be losers matches. When players get eliminated, let the losers fight each other and the winner of the losers matches should fight the loser of the final match


----------



## Sera (Jun 19, 2011)

What time is this going to be? I think a girl should give the guys a run for their money.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

I see a lot of good ideas floating around here... Neko, are you taking note?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> I see a lot of good ideas floating around here... Neko, are you taking note?



Yes I am understand people this will not be the last tourney

The losers bracket will be 2/3 singles

No the winner of the losers match gets a shot at the winner for a victory.

(I have to get more things down by Friday when it begins)


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> What time is this going to be? I think a girl should give the guys a run for their money.



your psn? I'll sign you up


----------



## Butcher (Jun 19, 2011)

Motochika said:


> I would prefer singles actually.


I go with singles too.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not used to singles


----------



## DanE (Jun 19, 2011)

no way man, singles is too simple


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> There should also be losers matches. When players get eliminated, let the losers fight each other and the winner of the losers matches should fight the loser of the final match



i said the same thing. lol



Neko Enzan said:


> Yes I am understand people this will not be the last tourney
> 
> The losers bracket will be 2/3 singles
> 
> ...



IMO, The final match between the winner of the winners bracket and the winner of the losers bracket should be set up so that the The winner of the winner's bracket only has to win 2 times, and the winner of the loser bracket has to win 4 times. The reason is because technically if the person from winners bracket looses the first two matchups, he would be sent to the loser's bracket. And would then get another shot to play winner of the loser bracket again. So that way everything is fair.

Also, if the losers bracket will be doing singles, what type of match will the final match be? 0.o



Spiderman said:


> no way man, singles is too simple


I definitely agree. Supports add more depth and a variety of strategies to this game.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 19, 2011)

Indeed it should be Team Battles. If done singles it will not be as fun. Jutsus and Grabs through out the whole match doesn't sound fun.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 19, 2011)

Also I've been thinking but how are we to verify when somebody goes on a spamming spree? I mean it's not like we can have third party moderators. I'm saying this because you'll always get the one or two people that do that. Then some will claim that it wasn't fair.

Also as far as their being two brackets can we have lower and higher ranked one? 

IDK just throwing ideas out their to make it more fair instead of one sided.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Also I've been thinking but how are we to verify when somebody goes on a spamming spree? I mean it's not like we can have third party moderators. I'm saying this because you'll always get the one or two people that do that. Then some will claim that it wasn't fair.
> 
> Also as far as their being two brackets can we have lower and higher ranked one?
> 
> IDK just throwing ideas out their to make it more fair instead of one sided.



Well in my opinion, with the exception of Sasori, all other spam is avoidable and can be managed with the proper skill. My only worries about the online tournament is the lag. If someone has a bad connection we dont have any real way of verifying it.

But I think it would be nice to have high and low brackets, but my guess is that it will depend on how many people actually participate and if Neko has time/patience to organize it...


BTW Neko, don't forget that I have that free Tourny organizer software!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok none of the rules I said aren't finalized until there on the first page.

seriously I haven't even begun prep.....

like I said turtling and etc are not allowed if I'm told of its occurence the turtle is DQ


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Ok none of the rules I said aren't finalized until there on the first page.
> 
> seriously I haven't even begun prep.....
> 
> like I said turtling and etc are not allowed if I'm told of its occurence the turtle is DQ



whats turtling?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Also I've been thinking but how are we to verify when somebody goes on a spamming spree? I mean it's not like we can have third party moderators. I'm saying this because you'll always get the one or two people that do that. Then some will claim that it wasn't fair.
> 
> Also as far as their being two brackets can we have lower and higher ranked one?
> 
> IDK just throwing ideas out their to make it more fair instead of one sided.



I suggest that everyone playing should record their matches either with a recording device hooked up to their PS3 or with a camera/camcorder (whichever it is called), because then we got solid proof whether someone's playing fair or not.

And only high and low brackets if there are enough players of both levels.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Turtling is time wasting basically damaging someone then waiting for the time to run out


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Also... no running. I know there's going to be someone who's going to run/avoid the whole match ()

If this is reported they should be DQ... cause that's unacceptable


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Also... no running. I know there's going to be someone who's going to run/avoid the whole match ()
> 
> If this is reported they should be DQ... cause that's unacceptable


So... You just want your opponent to stand there and block everything?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2011)

A NF tournament? 

*Looks at history*

Those don't turn out too well but I commend you for trying, maybe I'll join........undecided at the moment.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Also... no running. I know there's going to be someone who's going to run/avoid the whole match ()
> 
> If this is reported they should be DQ... cause that's unacceptable



 read the first page that rules been there since the start



			
				Mystic Sasuke said:
			
		

> So... You just want your opponent to stand there and block everything?



honestly what do you think 
yes run around and play but don't avoid altogether


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

*12 MORE HOURS UNTIL MY LIFTED BAN*


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> So... You just want your opponent to stand there and block everything?



Well, if you agree to running all the way to back of the arena, and throwing kunais every 2 seconds, for the whole match, then be my guest.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Lag is inevitable just report it to me so a rematch can happen.





Daftvirgin said:


> I suggest that everyone playing should record their matches either with a recording device hooked up to their PS3 or with a camera/camcorder (whichever it is called), because then we got solid proof whether someone's playing fair or not.



Geez, you ignoring me, Neko?


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Geez, you ignoring me, Neko?



That's a good idea, but what if neither opponent has a recording device for their PS3?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2011)

Trying to limit a tactic is silly since you can't spectate the match and neither player has recording a device, it's all he said she said which ends up being a train wreck.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Trying to limit a tactic is silly since you can't spectate the match and neither player has recording a device, it's all he said she said which ends up being a train wreck.



Unless said person has a history of said "tactics", if you can even call it that


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Geez, you ignoring me, Neko?



No dude just too busy.......

he said she said can happen which is why we have a losers bracket if you lose you can try again no need to lie to win....

ARRG!!!! I'm being overrun by fatigue.....I'm trying to make this as fun as possible


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> That's a good idea, but what if neither opponent has a recording device for their PS3?



Well, then they can set up a camcorder to record it. I guess everyone has a camcorder at home 

And they can set a tripod or an ironing board like I did 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6GL6Segau8&[/YOUTUBE]
As you can see, everything isn't crystal clear, but you can see the details such as PSN usernames and jutsu names. Oh everyone must put on their jutsu subtitles.

Ps: yeah the guy was turtling


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Well, then they can set up a camcorder to record it. I guess everyone has a camcorder at home
> 
> And they can set a tripod or an ironing board like I did
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6GL6Segau8&[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



That seems like a lot of effort for a fun, innocent tournament


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Well, then they can set up a camcorder to record it. I guess everyone has a camcorder at home
> 
> And they can set a tripod or an ironing board like I did
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6GL6Segau8&[/YOUTUBE]
> As you can see, everything isn't crystal clear, but you can see the details such as PSN usernames and jutsu names. Oh everyone must put on their jutsu subtitles.



fine everyone who has recording device VM me

if you have a camera phone which can be stood up can be used


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> That seems like a lot of effort for an fun, innocent tournament



Well the fun can be spoiled when there's a cheater amongst the participants


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Well the fun can be spoiled when there's a cheater amongst the participants



exactly and none of that is fun


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Do we even have enough contenders? What do we do when it's uneven?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Do we even have enough contenders? What do we do when it's uneven?



Traditionally someone would get a buy into the next round.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah I don't have a recording device so I couldn't do that.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Traditionally someone would get a buy into the next round.



extras fight me


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

We'll see by Friday, sign up should be till Wednesday and Neko has then 2 days to organize it. *alone*  

unless he wants to divide the organization of this tournament 
I mean, some of us _can_ give to a hand you know


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> We'll see by Friday, sign up should be till Wednesday and Neko has then 2 days to organize it. *alone*
> 
> unless he wants to divide the organization of this tournament
> I mean, some of us _can_ give to a hand you know



Help is appreciated!


----------



## Motochika (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh so what was the final verdict teams or single? I'd like to have the final verdict so I can start to practice. Got really rusty during the PSN shutdown.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Do we even have enough contenders? What do we do when it's uneven?



I don't know... how do they manage uneven participants  and DQ in real tournaments?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Teams in current and loser brackets

we have 14 contenders that's even to me plus I'll fill in if a new person arrives to even it out


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Help is appreciated!


I'm free after I finish my last exam (German ) on Wednesday, I can help you organize and/or anyone else? 


Motochika said:


> Oh so what was the final verdict teams or single? I'd like to have the final verdict so I can start to practice. Got really rusty during the PSN shutdown.


It's team


----------



## Motochika (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay I'm fine with Teams just needed to know.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Teams in current and loser brackets
> 
> we have 14 contenders that's even to me plus I'll fill in if a new person arrives to even it out



Nope, we need 16. Two more people are needed, otherwise we'll have to do 8, or extra rounds


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

BEHOLD, MY MAGNIFICENT, EFFORTLESS ART 



It needs to look like this, so we need 2 more people

Visuals really help, don't they?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> BEHOLD, MY MAGNIFICENT, EFFORTLESS ART
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fine but this only shows the current the loser bracket will begin after the winner of the current is decided


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

So I can just lose purposely and relax, then beat all the losers, seeing as they'd be easier than the winners, and get a chance to swipe grand prize after beating the winner of the winners?  hmmm


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> So I can just lose purposely and relax, then beat all the losers, seeing as they'd be easier than the winners, and get a chance to swipe grand prize after beating the winner of the winners?  hmmm



your too cocky  

who says they'll be easier


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Also... no running. I know there's going to be someone who's going to run/avoid the whole match ()
> 
> If this is reported they should be DQ... cause that's unacceptable


Now that's my most hated tactic when fighting people online. I'd rather fight a spammer than those who just turtle around. It takes up the whole damn match .

Although admittedly, I do run when Itachi uses his Awakening. That shit is tough to beat. Same goes for Killer Bee's.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Now that's my most hated tactic when fighting people online. I'd rather fight a spammer than those who just turtle around. It takes up the whole damn match .
> 
> Although admittedly, I do run when Itachi uses his Awakening. That shit is tough to beat. Same goes for Killer Bee's.



Well there is the difference of knowing when to bid time for an Awakening to wear off and then doing a bit of damage and avoiding a damn fight.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

So I made a tournament roster, but there seems to be a problem with the losers brackets: 

1. Do we wait till all losers are known and start off with all losers; or do we start immediately after each round after we lost?
2. In total, there are 15 losers.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> So I made a tournament roster, but there seems to be a problem with the losers brackets:
> 
> 1. Do we wait till all losers are known and start off with all losers; or do we start immediately after each round after we lost?
> 2. In total, there are 15 losers.



loser brackets will begin after first round completion that way current and loser will run together

like this once current round 1 is over the losers from 1 will battle then once thats finished round 2 begins and repeated until the end


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Got it, completed the roster

Isn't it great to have people help you?


----------



## Butcher (Jun 19, 2011)

^What the fuck is that? . I can't even read it. Did you add that losers bracket in there or something? Because if so that is probably why I can't read it.

Also I have a rule to recommend to prevent turtling, make it so the player has to KO the opponent. Basically, what I'm saying is have no time limit. Turtlers usually rely on the time limit.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Butcher said:


> ^What the fuck is that? . I can't even read it. Did you add that losers bracket in there or something? Because if so that is probably why I can't read it.
> 
> Also I have a rule to recommend to prevent turtling, make it so the player has to KO the opponent. Basically, what I'm saying is have no time limit. Turtlers usually rely on the time limit.



Fine I'lll consider it


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep, red bricks are losers, green bricks are winners, red bricks with a cross are eliminated players. On the right is the current bracket, on the left is the losers bracket


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

duuude you act as if this is a pain in the ass


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> So I made a tournament roster, but there seems to be a problem with the losers brackets:
> 
> 1. Do we wait till all losers are known and start off with all losers; or do we start immediately after each round after we lost?
> 2. In total, there are 15 losers.





Lmao, cute drawings 

And I see your 2x-1=y in the background


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

You mocking me?  
Bring it!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 19, 2011)

Aeion is probably gonna take the prize of this tourney 
Im just gonna wait till I get my ass kicked by him 

And the fact I have to main Hinata isn't going to help


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> You mocking me?
> Bring it!



Alas, only fate will decide if we meet on the battlefield 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Aeion is probably gonna take the prize of this tourney
> Im just gonna wait till I get my ass kicked by him
> 
> And the fact I have to main Hinata isn't going to help



Oh, Noctis 

Actually, believe it or not, but you and me have a 50/50 chance against each other, with the strategies you use..


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Oh, Noctis
> 
> Actually, believe it or not, but you and me have a 50/50 chance against each other, with the strategies you use..



If you don't bitch about it beforewards, I will have no problem using it 

During tourneys, I try and stay loyal and fight fairly  But that takes my winning chance down by some.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Aeion is probably gonna take the prize of this tourney
> Im just gonna wait till I get my ass kicked by him
> 
> And the fact I have to main Hinata isn't going to help



Dude, you can main up to three characters, you don't HAVE to use Hinata


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> If you don't bitch about it beforewards, I will have no problem using it



Well, in that case, prepare to bitch beforehand about me winning  Cause running aint acceptable, mathafacka


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll participate  

and I'll go against Aeion and try to surpass the master 

also I decide match ups


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> I'll participate
> 
> and I'll go against Aeion and try to surpass the master
> 
> also I decide match ups



I swear Neko, if you match me up with Aeion in the beginning, I will kill you 
I at least want to build my confidence up before being destroyed


----------



## Alicia (Jun 19, 2011)

Same here, Neko, let Aeion match up with Neo or something


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> I'll participate
> 
> and I'll go against Aeion and try to surpass the master
> 
> also I decide match ups





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I swear Neko, if you match me up with Aeion in the beginning, I will kill you
> I at least want to build my confidence up before being destroyed





Daftvirgin said:


> Same here, Neko, let Aeion match up with Neo or something



Whoa, whoa, whoa. I could create a program that randomizes our match ups. Isn't that more.. professional?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I swear Neko, if you match me up with Aeion in the beginning, I will kill you
> I at least want to build my confidence up before being destroyed


stop bishing  


Daftvirgin said:


> Same here, Neko, let Aeion match up with Neo or something


BWAHAHAHA!!!!  


Toxified said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. I could create a program that randomizes our match ups. Isn't that more.. professional?


Sure do that


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> stop bishing
> 
> BWAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Sure do that



Naah, too lazy, my comp-science skills are rusty 

I'm sure you can find a tourney randomizer software online somewhere


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

Butcher said:


> ^What the fuck is that? . I can't even read it. Did you add that losers bracket in there or something? Because if so that is probably why I can't read it.
> 
> Also I have a rule to recommend to prevent turtling, make it so the player has to KO the opponent. Basically, what I'm saying is have no time limit. Turtlers usually rely on the time limit.


Well Butcher,we're not good at graphs,it's probably why we barely pass math .


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 19, 2011)

hmph you guys must be skilled now I shall Show this world PAIN!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Naah, too lazy, my comp-science skills are rusty
> 
> I'm sure you can find a tourney randomizer software online somewhere



Your a comp sci student? Im a software Engineer bitch


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> I'll participate
> 
> and I'll go against Aeion and try to surpass the master
> 
> also I decide match ups


Just an FYI,Butcher and I play on the same PS3.







Daftvirgin said:


> Same here, Neko, let Aeion match up with Neo or something


Neo is a fucking beast . Best player I've went up against here,and I think I only got him on red with my best character. The rest of the matches were complete murder .


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Your a comp sci student? Im a software Engineer bitch



Then take the honors of making a tourney randomizer, you lazy ass 



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Neo is a fucking beast . Best player I've went up against here,and I think I only got him on red with my best character. The rest of the matches were complete murder .



I dominated him last week


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Then take the honors of making a tourney randomizer, you lazy ass


No


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Your a comp sci student? Im a software Engineer bitch



I'm CS too; What year are you?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> hmph you guys must be skilled now I shall Show this world PAIN!



Dude your psn and stuff because seriously we need 1 more person


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Then take the honors of making a tourney randomizer, you lazy ass
> 
> 
> 
> I dominated him last week


Holy shit . Looks like I'm gonna have to do some intense practicing.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I'm CS too; What year are you?



MAKE A TOURNEY RANDOMIZER 



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Holy shit . Looks like I'm gonna have to do some intense practicing.



No amount of practice can help you now, mortal!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess I gotta choose

I'll unleash my secret set on the day of the tourney


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> MAKE A TOURNEY RANDOMIZER



Lol. I could, but why reinvent the wheel. lol. Like I said earlier, I already have a tournament organizer software on my computer. It will randomize everything and do double elimination. I've had it on my laptop for years but ironically, I have never had to use it. lol


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Lol. I could, but why reinvent the wheel. lol. Like I said earlier, I already have a tournament organizer software on my computer. It will randomize everything and do double elimination. I've had it on my laptop for years but ironically, I have never had to use it. lol




All done. I just successfully used  the software to organize the tourny. but unless we get more participants, two players have a bye.  Also


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

SBrown said:


> All done. I just successfully used  the software to organize the tourny. but unless we get more participants, two players have a bye.  Also



you included me and neo? plus can I see a pic of it


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> MAKE A TOURNEY RANDOMIZER
> 
> 
> 
> No amount of practice can help you now, mortal!


Coming this Friday I'll be one of the biggest badasses here .

Just you wait Aeion .


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Coming this Friday I'll be one of the biggest badasses here .
> 
> Just you wait Aeion .



Aeion isn't the only competition you gotta fight me also


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Aeion isn't the only competition you gotta fight me also


Then you'll go down to,Neko .


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> you included me and neo? plus can I see a pic of it



Negative. I only put in the people you put under contenders. I'll add you two in and upload a screen shot.... also this program has to ability to take into consideration a players skill level when generating the brackets (to keep two highest skilled players from facing each other in the first rounds) So if each player is assigned a skill level between 1-10, I can input that data as well, otherwise, I'll stick with a traditional randomly generated list.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is the current Tourney set up without using the weighted skill system. But this will probably change as more people are added to the list because the software will reshuffle the matches.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

hmm then all heros are 10 lower then hero like kajin a 7 and lower you decide Sbrown


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> hmm then all heros are 10 lower then hero like kajin a 7 and lower you decide Sbrown



Hmmmm the most accurate way to assign skill level would be to have someone play everyone on the list at least once. Because I have played Heroes that sucked and Student Reserves that have kicked my a**. So the BP ranking system is kinda subjective.


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Coming this Friday I'll be one of the biggest badasses here .
> 
> Just you wait Aeion .



I shall be waiting 



SBrown said:


> Hmmmm the most accurate way to assign skill level would be to have someone play everyone on the list at least once. Because I have played Heroes that sucked and Student Reserves that have kicked my a**. So the BP ranking system is kinda subjective.



Go by win/lose ratio?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Hmmmm the most accurate way to assign skill level would be to have someone play everyone on the list at least once. Because I have played Heroes that sucked and Student Reserves that have kicked my a**. So the BP ranking system is kinda subjective.



Hmm well not everyone can play so randomize again


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Is the whole tournament gonna be in one day?


----------



## Butcher (Jun 19, 2011)

I hope not, some people have things to do.

I have Summer, so I'll be home all damn day.

Me Lincoln are going to be the bad ass twins  . Prepare for a maja hurtin'!


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> I shall be waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Go by win/lose ratio?



yea, that would probably be more accurate than just title, but there are a number of people like myself who don't play ranked matches often. So even the win/lose ratio isn't completely accurate and displaying skill. 



Neko Enzan said:


> Hmm well not everyone can play so randomize again


 
Who isn't playing?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh my first is Neko 
Come at me brah


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

I got summer in a week, but I feel I'm still rusty  Better spit shine ma skills before the tourney


----------



## Butcher (Jun 19, 2011)

Spidey....

I think I haven't fought him before.  I think Lincoln did once.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Also, if we need more players, I can invite some of my online friends to play too. Maybe NarutoDoom will join us too (Ranked #7 or 8  on the global leader board; that guy is the toughest opponent I've ever faced.)


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Also, if we need more players, I can invite some of my online friends to play too. Maybe NarutoDoom will join us too (Ranked #7 or 8  on the global leader board; that guy is the toughest opponent I've ever faced.)



Why? well only to face Aeion


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Why? well only to face Aeion



I mean... not just him, I have other friends online too. Im just saying if we need more people for the tourney, I can invite more people. If not, we'll just stick with what we have.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I mean... not just him, I have other friends online too. Im just saying if we need more people for the tourney, I can invite more people. If not, we'll just stick with what we have.



1is needed idk if neo is gonna play now that I think about it


----------



## SBrown (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> 1is needed idk if neo is gonna play now that I think about it



ok. just lemme know what the final verdict is.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

Damn....oh well,I have my chance to redemption from last time when I fought Neo .

Me and Butcher just finished a very heated match,and figured out our two best characters . The match was so intense that you couldn't see past all the speed blitzing that was done. But after all was said and done,he won,with just 1 health point left to spare .


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Why? well only to face Aeion



You all really want to see my downfall, huh?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

Toxified said:


> You all really want to see my downfall, huh?


Oh that glory shall be mine .


----------



## Toxified (Jun 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Oh that glory shall be mine .



All in due time, and that large fantasy shall crumble


----------



## Narancia (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll win because *WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM!*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Motochika (Jun 20, 2011)

Hopefully timezone differences aren't a big headache.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2011)

No prize for winning the tournament? Not even a pack of smokes?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Other then your champion not really

crap timezone difference 

my time says 12:37 am right now


----------



## Motochika (Jun 20, 2011)

Well everybody could just post their time zone so when we get paired up we can figure something out.

I'm in the US Midwest GMT right now my time is 12:03 am.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 20, 2011)

East Coast US 

1:08 AM here.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

*I'M BACK, BITCHES *


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

Get ready to be raped crushed 

01:34 PM GMT+2 central European time.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> *Now I can* get ready to be raped crushed *by Aeion!*
> 
> 01:34 PM GMT+2 central European time.



You should 

It's 7:52 AM here


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion, I recently found a tactic thats probably a risky move for me that can either screw me or take you down


----------



## Sera (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> your psn? I'll sign you up



I need to know what time first please. I'm out on Thursday, but I might be back in time.


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 20, 2011)

Alright, so it seems I'll be able to enter this thing after all (That's assuming that its still scheduled for Friday)! 

Valakrie_2041

Naruto (FRS)
Sasuke (Kirin)
Tenten

Kazekage


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Aeion, I recently found a tactic thats probably a risky move for me that can either screw me or take you down



Risky eh?  Care to expand on this tactic?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Risky eh?  Care to expand on this tactic?



I'll expand on it when we fight


----------



## SBrown (Jun 20, 2011)

Im Eastern Time (GMT -5) So its 11:00am right now.

Also, we need another player to participate, because right now the brackets are kinda awkward.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I'll expand on it when we fight



*If* we fight


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> *If* we fight



*when* we fight


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> *when* we fight



I smell a fixed match up


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope 
Im just being cocky right now


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nope
> Im just being cocky right now



Just as curiosity killed the cat, cockiness killed the ..ahem, rooster  Be weary, good friend, karma shall catch up with you soon enough


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Im Eastern Time (GMT -5) So its 11:00am right now.
> 
> Also, we need another player to participate, because right now the brackets are kinda awkward.



You don't like my tournament roster?! 
I failed my exam Maths today for making that roster


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nope
> Im just being cocky right now



Honestly Do I exist?

Hello you gotta fight me am I really a push over.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> I need to know what time first please. I'm out on Thursday, but I might be back in time.



The Tourney is on Friday 5pm NF time maybe


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Honestly Do I exist?
> 
> Hello you gotta fight me am I really a push over.


 I wanna fight you


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I wanna fight you



I wanna fight you too


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

Say, anyone asked Neo if he wants to participate yet?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not asking at all


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll ask then


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I failed my exam Maths today for making that roster



I GOTS MINE TOMORROW


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok Cool 

I feel like placing Noctis vs Aeion first round


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in Columbus GA on vacation. As you can see I haven't been onlline for about two weeks. But this looks like it will be fun. I will be keeping track of the tournament and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I GOTS MINE TOMORROW



YOU GOTS YOUR TOMORROW? THAT GREAT I GOTS GEOGRAPHY 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*SORRY I SPEECHING ENGRISH NOT TOO GOOD*




@Neo, too bad then, it would be great to have you crush Aeion in the competition


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Ok Cool
> 
> I feel like placing Noctis vs Aeion first round



Whatahell no 



NeoKurama said:


> I'm in Columbus GA on vacation. As you can see I haven't been onlline for about two weeks. But this looks like it will be fun. I will be keeping track of the tournament and good luck to everyone!



dude, you go on vacation, like, every other day


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> dude, you go on vacation, like, every other day



Well, it is the summer time, bro.  
I want to get out and do things before school starts.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I'm in Columbus GA on vacation. As you can see I haven't been onlline for about two weeks. But this looks like it will be fun. I will be keeping track of the tournament and good luck to everyone!



Thx For The Support! Hopefully you return for the singles tourney


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Whatahell no



I LOL'd


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol Neko, Im just joking around. But there is still a chance you might win against me. Im gonna go all out on you brah


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Lol Neko, Im just joking around. But there is still a chance you might win against me. Im gonna go all out on you brah



Looks like I will figure out this strategy before you even face me


----------



## SBrown (Jun 20, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> You don't like my tournament roster?!
> I failed my exam Maths today for making that roster



 ehh... No I loved it! I just happen to have a software that automatically generates a bracket. And it looks kinda crazy because of the number of participants we have.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Looks like I will figure out this strategy before you even face me



Naw I prepared this strategy for you Aeion, I won't need to use it during the other fights


----------



## DanE (Jun 20, 2011)

im up against Butcher huh, good luck man


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Naw I prepared this strategy for you Aeion, I won't need to use it during the other fights



Until then, I look forward to this strategy that will so called, be my downfall


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Until then, I look forward to this strategy that will so called, be my downfall



Or my downfall


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Or my downfall



Alas, the double-edged sword. My greatest entertainment


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

I was like  at fighting Noctis 

but when I realized how good I got I was like


----------



## DanE (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> I was like  at fighting Noctis
> 
> but when I realized how good I got I was like



keep practicing, you can be better just need to play more and get used to the game.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> keep practicing, you can be better just need to play more and get used to the game.



Help me practice pwz


----------



## DanE (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Help me practice pwz



Cant, going out tonight maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm gonna treat myself to a gaming week Wednesday since I haven't touched my PS3 in months. 
I've ordered Heavy Rain and Marvel vs Capcom 3 online and I might receive Portal 2 as a birthday gift 

Only thing that stands in the way is the very last exam GERMAN


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll Destroy you in Battle Daft!!!!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

When is the tourney again..? This friday or next?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion,I did happen to see when you beat the crap out of my bro. You looked tough,but not that tough .



Daftvirgin said:


> I'm gonna treat myself to a gaming week Wednesday since I haven't touched my PS3 in months.
> I've ordered Heavy Rain and Marvel vs Capcom 3 online and I might receive Portal 2 as a birthday gift
> 
> Only thing that stands in the way is the very last exam GERMAN


Lolo. I've been out of school for about 2 weeks now.Then again I go to high school .


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Aeion,I did happen to see when you beat the crap out of my bro. You looked tough,but not that tough .



Then I'm sure you saw that message I sent to your bro telling him I was using the worst characters/randoms, on singles, while occupied doing something IRL 

If you really want to see me play then, heh


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Aeion said:


> When is the tourney again..? This friday or next?



This Friday


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

At what time?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Idk maybe 2pm NF time


----------



## SBrown (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Idk maybe 2pm NF time



excuse my ignorance, but wat is RF time? .... or better yet, what time is it now in RF time?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 20, 2011)

SBrown said:


> excuse my ignorance, but wat is RF time? .... or better yet, what time is it now in RF time?



I was about to ask the same question


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

NF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Naruto Forums Time its says 10:13PM now


----------



## SBrown (Jun 20, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> NF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Naruto Forums Time its says 10:13PM now



T_T No way i was guessing that.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 20, 2011)

That would be EST time Neko


----------



## Narancia (Jun 20, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> That would be EST time Neko



does it matter 

just as long as you know the time


----------



## Motochika (Jun 20, 2011)

Phew getting back into the swing of things now. Got plenty of online matches and cpu ex hard with a big handicap practices.

Now I am a Special Jounin Leader. 

Hopefully it'll be real fun.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 20, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Phew getting back into the swing of things now. Got plenty of online matches and cpu ex hard with a big handicap practices.
> 
> Now I am a Special Jounin Leader.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be real fun.



wanna spar? its best to get battle experience from other players imo. ^_^


----------



## Motochika (Jun 20, 2011)

SBrown said:


> wanna spar? its best to get battle experience from other players imo. ^_^



Well yeahz that's why I'm playing online. 

I'm not on my PS3 right now but if you see me on feel free to message me. 

I'm usually free from 1 pm and on GMT US.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 20, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Well yeahz that's why I'm playing online.
> 
> I'm not on my PS3 right now but if you see me on feel free to message me.
> 
> I'm usually free from 1 pm and on GMT US.



lol. kewl. wats ur PSN?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 21, 2011)

So wen is tournament 
i need 2 train with my top characters 4 this


----------



## Motochika (Jun 21, 2011)

SBrown said:


> lol. kewl. wats ur PSN?



I'm pretty sure you've added me?

If not check the first page of thread.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

I added everyone  just ppl are too lazy to accept


----------



## Motochika (Jun 21, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> I added everyone  just ppl are too lazy to accept



Oh yes btw if you do add me please make sure to tell me that your form the forum. That way I don't think you're just a random person.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

I better traaaaiiiin


----------



## Alicia (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, otherwise I you _might_ end up being beaten by Noctis


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Nah, I don't have to worry about him. I just want to wipe the floor with you all as much as possible


----------



## Alicia (Jun 21, 2011)

No thanks, the floor is clean, mister


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion, Prince Noctis will reign once more!!!!!


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 21, 2011)

Friday u say?
This hedgehog has got work 2 do i'm off 2 train


----------



## Alicia (Jun 21, 2011)

Go go! Noctis!


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Noctis u up 4 a training session later?


----------



## DanE (Jun 21, 2011)

its supposedly Friday you have to sign up first, check first page.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 21, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> Hey Noctis u up 4 a training session later?



Im at work atm, Ill be back home around in 4 hours


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> No thanks, the floor is clean, mister



Not when I'm done with you 





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Aeion, Prince Noctis will reign once more!!!!!





*I SHALL BE WAITING*​


----------



## DanE (Jun 21, 2011)

It seem to be many confident people, I might have to train a little harder


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 21, 2011)

Heh Yo Aeion I'm ready 4 our fight 
this hedgehog has prepared i'm gonna run loops in ur mind like GreenHill Zone XD


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

We'll fight during the tourney  No more exposing my abilities to my opponents


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> We'll fight during the tourney  No more exposing my abilities to my opponents



Suit urself hopefully u'll enjoy this battle


----------



## DanE (Jun 21, 2011)

you all free to fight me and see how I fight


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 21, 2011)

Well i gotta run have fun ppl


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh we will...

We will...


----------



## Alicia (Jun 21, 2011)

God one more exam before I am free, its German , but wish me good luck people  
After that, I've got a lot to catch up with you guys, I'm all rusty


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

2 more exams for me, Biology & Physics


----------



## Alicia (Jun 21, 2011)

*YOU DON'T KNOW THE WRATH OF THE GERMAN LANGUAGE *


----------



## Butcher (Jun 21, 2011)

Anybody wanna go a round  with me ?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> 2 more exams for me, Biology & Physics



Physics is buttrape 
Btw are you still in High School or in University/College? Because University Physics I barely passed O.o Its nothing horrible compared to High school physics


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 21, 2011)

Neko is looking pretty skilled .


----------



## Alicia (Jun 21, 2011)

Speaking about physics, Lincoln has some elements in his signature lol


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 21, 2011)

lol man im bored


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Physics is buttrape
> Btw are you still in High School or in University/College? Because University Physics I barely passed O.o Its nothing horrible compared to High school physics



Highschool. Thank God I don't have to take Physics in uni 



Daftvirgin said:


> Speaking about physics, Lincoln has some *elements* in his signature lol



Elements? That's Chemistry, bud


----------



## DanE (Jun 21, 2011)

hey the banned character can they still be used as support


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Of course , that's the one way they can't be abused


----------



## DanE (Jun 21, 2011)

I was fighting today online and I was losing like crazy until I picked Pain then I was ok I hope i get to the semi finals atleast


----------



## SBrown (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion!!!!! Come back online!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm bored I'll rape  train with anyone


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Aeion!!!!! Come back online!



Sorry man, I was a limited time I could play until I could go study and I was gonna use it to face you  But looks like you were having more fun with that dude you were facing 



Neko Enzan said:


> I'm bored I'll rape  train with anyone



You can rape *with* someone? Show me how this works


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You can rape *with* someone? Show me how this works



Come Online and See  

Lol jk


----------



## Motochika (Jun 21, 2011)

*Phew*

Practicing with SBrown is getting me going. Still feeling very rusty however hopefully as the week goes on it progress more.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Sorry man, I was a limited time I could play until I could go study and I was gonna use it to face you  But looks like you were having more fun with that dude you were facing
> 
> 
> 
> You can rape *with* someone? Show me how this works



Nooooo I was sparring with Motochika since we hadn't played in awhile... But no worries.. I'll just PSN stalk you 24/7 until I see you pop back on online then I'll send you an invite. 



Motochika said:


> *Phew*
> 
> Practicing with SBrown is getting me going. Still feeling very rusty however hopefully as the week goes on it progress more.



GGs. I had fun. Lemme know when you wanna play agan.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

Humph no wants to battle fine


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Come Online and See
> 
> Lol jk



*Rushes online* 


Soon enough, soon enough.


----------



## DanE (Jun 21, 2011)

is this official


----------



## SBrown (Jun 21, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> is this official



nope. I have to recreate it once I know all the final participants.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

So everyone's gonna be on at 2:00 PM "NF TIME" on Friday?


----------



## DanE (Jun 21, 2011)

what time is that


----------



## SBrown (Jun 21, 2011)

Aeion said:


> So everyone's gonna be on at 2:00 PM "NF TIME" on Friday?



Nope. I work till 6:30 that day. So I wont be home till like 7:00 or 8:00


----------



## Motochika (Jun 21, 2011)

NF Time? The frak is that?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

"Naruto Forums" time apparently...

and @SBrown.. WHATAFAK MAN... We're like, the first round and I won't get to fight


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 21, 2011)

looool so who am i up against


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 21, 2011)

Motochika


----------



## Narancia (Jun 21, 2011)

I can easily make the tourney thursday 

EST Time as Noctis pointed out I'll change it to a comfortable time when I figure out the times you all have.

we need 1 more person


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 22, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> Humph no wants to battle fine


I would battle you,but my PS3 has to cool down .


----------



## Motochika (Jun 22, 2011)

Isn't everybodies NF time different though?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2011)

*Wow, what the fu- my sole and only controller went missing!*


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


>



Nice spasm you got going on there


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Wait... *WHAT?!?*


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 22, 2011)

Neko Enzan said:


> I can easily make the tourney thursday
> 
> EST Time as Noctis pointed out I'll change it to a comfortable time when I figure out the times you all have.
> 
> we need 1 more person



hmmmm i got an idea


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> hmmmm i got an idea



Share this marvelous idea, young gummiwutt


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

The Idea Hmm I wanna hear it


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Share this marvelous idea, young gummiwutt



hmmm lets see i'll report on it tomorrow


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> hmmm lets see i'll report on it tomorrow



Fine dude but its gotta help with the time thing


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Report on it today. Don't add ideas a day before the tournament...  (Well tenically it still is )


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Wait... *WHAT?!?*



No freaking seriously, I ordered Heavy Rain and MvC3 online, but what am I good with these if I don't even have a controller


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> No freaking seriously, I ordered Heavy Rain and MvC3 online, but what am I good with these if I don't even have a controller



Find itttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 22, 2011)

My idea was 4 another person lol


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> looool so who am i up against



I'm I dunno yet. The roster has to be finalized and reshuffled once all the participants have entered. 



Shota said:


> I can easily make the tourney thursday
> 
> EST Time as Noctis pointed out I'll change it to a comfortable time when I figure out the times you all have.
> 
> we need 1 more person



Thursday would be much better for me because I'm off that day. Also night hours will work as well.

And if you still need one person, I can always invite someone (other than NarutoDoom lol)



Motochika said:


> Isn't everybodies NF time different though?



Yea. I think you're right. Most forums let you customize your settings to your particular time zone.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2011)

so is it this week or next week? Plz not tomorrow because I always 
wanted to watch "Der Untergang" and it's at 20h30 on TV 

And I still haven't found my controller yet


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

It's this week. And I hope you find your controller dude.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm ready any day of the freaking week ,since all my friends already left for their beach houses in Florida during the first week of summer .


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I'm I dunno yet. The roster has to be finalized and reshuffled once all the participants have entered.



We have all our participants.


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

please make the roster, I need to know who to add


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok. I'll make the final roster tonight. But as of right now it looks wired because of the awkward number of participants. 

And the way it worked the last time I did an online tourny is that, if you haven't checked in by the time your match is supposed to start, you will forfeit that match and go to the looser's bracket and your opponent will automatically get a bye. And if you still aren't here by the time your match is supposed to start in the loser's bracket, then you forfeit again and are out the tournament... and of course, like last time, your opponent gets a bye to the next round. But its up to Neko how he wants to handle it since he is hosting the tourny. 

Also, if the tournament is held in the evening when I am off work, I can update the results as the tournament progresses and post updated rosters that shows the results and who faces who next (if Neko wants me to).


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

is propose that when the touney starts we should not do it by time it will be, but how much time is left.  Like if theres a match next you say" ok 10 minutes until your match" just so we dont get confused


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm confused by this part: 





Spiderman said:


> is propose that when the touney starts we should not do it by time it will be, but how much time is left.



Can you rephrase?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Ok. I'll make the final roster tonight. But as of right now it looks wired because of the awkward number of participants.



We have 16 people, that's an even amount of participants


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

SBrowns Idea works not all of the matches will be together we'll do each match individually 

I suspect this tourney will take like 3 days maybe 

yes SBrown I need the updates


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I'm confused by this part:
> 
> Can you rephrase?



sorry let me try again,

ok instead of saying" you match is at 2:35 pm" we could say " you match is in 30 minutes"


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> We have 16 people, that's an even amount of participants



sweet. thats perfect. 



Shota said:


> SBrowns Idea works not all of the matches will be together we'll do each match individually
> 
> I suspect this tourney will take like 3 days maybe
> 
> yes SBrown I need the updates



ok thats works for me. I'll go ahead and post the final roster.


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jun 22, 2011)

brown told me one player left for the tourney idk if i still can join in f i can my psn is 
DHDC7 and i will use pain


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> brown told me one player left for the tourney idk if i still can join in f i can my psn is
> DHDC7 and i will use pain



apparently, I was wrong. I had Neo as an active participant in my roster, but he dropped out. But we'll make it work with 17. Now that I know the toruney will take place over several days, its not as much of an issue with the brackets.

EDIT: If you're PSN is DHDC7, then who is DanDiCa?! 0.o


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> brown told me one player left for the tourney idk if i still can join in f i can my psn is
> DHDC7 and i will use pain



This dumb kid is so annoying. He calls me scared because I won't play him during exams


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2011)

SBrown said:


> apparently, I was wrong. I had Neo as an active participant in my roster, but he dropped out. But we'll make it work with 17. Now that I know the toruney will take place over several days, its not as much of an issue with the brackets.
> 
> EDIT: If you're PSN is DHDC7, then who is DanDiCa?! 0.o



If I can't find my controller by Friday, I'll drop out, then you guys can resolve with 16 players again.

I am desperate


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This dumb kid is so annoying. He calls me scared because I won't play him during exams



no need to spark up old fumes. lets let bygones be bygones and take it out in tourny.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> If I can't find my controller by Friday, I'll drop out, then you guys can resolve with 16 players again.
> 
> I am desperate



=/ I hope it doesnt come to that, but do what you must.


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope tourney is tomorrow, gonna own all of you


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

SBrown said:


> no need to spark up old fumes. lets let bygones be bygones and take it out in tourny.



I would, but this kid is provoking me. This happened yesterday


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Here is the current Tourny Roster... Pretty much everyone gets a bye the first round.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I hope tourney is tomorrow, gonna own all of you



me getting owned... NOT HAPPENIN! lol 



Aeion said:


> I would, but this kid is provoking me. This happened yesterday



Then you should save up all that anger and duke it out in the tourney


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Is it a coincidence that Aeion will face DHDC after the first match?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't like how this tourney is being set up...


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

hmm who is Dim mack


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion you better not lose, or it would have been pointless to come up with this tactic >


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

lolol. I didn't even look at the roster before posting it... lol I promise that it was all random. I guess, I should have used the weighted skill option for creating the brackets. lol


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

I feel like half assing the tourney now. Everyone seems to be purposely giving me troublesome opponents


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Plus why don't I have a bye?


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Plus why don't I have a bye?



will you lose?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Plus why don't I have a bye?



Because Tobi's a good boy


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

What the hell is this bye nonsense anyways?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably just a placeholder for an imaginary opponent automatically forfeiting the match.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Maaaaan this isn't some fixed match. Everything is totally random. But if Daft drops out (god forbid), then the roster will have to be regenerated anyway.



> Probably just a placeholder for an imaginary opponent automatically forfeiting the match.



yup basically.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Maaaaan this isn't some fixed match. Everything is totally random. But if Daft drops out (god forbid), then the roster will have to be regenerated anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> yup basically.



How come I'm the only one without a bye?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> How come I'm the only one without a bye?



By bad luck I guess


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> How come I'm the only one without a bye?



I guess you and Rasendori drew the short sticks. Because there are 17 players, the first round is basically a match that weeds out one person so that we can have a traditional 16 player tourney. But the players involved in that first match is all random.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

But seriously Aeion, Im rooting for you to kick Dan's ass.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

This annoying kid has it out for me. Every single day, he stays on his PS3 24/7 to wait for me to come online, to beg me to play him, and when I tell him I'm on for 5-15 minutes just to eat, he gets mad saying that I'm scared and I suck, etc etc. I've told him 6 times that I have exams and I'm not doing any serious playing until it's over.. but he won't listen..

So the fact that I'm facing this annoying brat so early is really annoying


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This annoying kid has it out for me. Every single day, he stays on his PS3 24/7 to wait for me to come online, to beg me to play him, and when I tell him I'm on for 5-15 minutes just to eat, he gets mad saying that I'm scared and I suck, etc etc. I've told him 6 times that I have exams and I'm not doing any serious playing until it's over.. but he won't listen..
> 
> So the fact that I'm facing this annoying brat so early is really annoying



wouldn't it also be the remedy to the problem.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> This annoying kid has it out for me. Every single day, he stays on his PS3 24/7 to wait for me to come online, to beg me to play him, and when I tell him I'm on for 5-15 minutes just to eat, he gets mad saying that I'm scared and I suck, etc etc. I've told him 6 times that I have exams and I'm not doing any serious playing until it's over.. but he won't listen..
> 
> So the fact that I'm facing this annoying brat so early is really annoying



I thought you guys were rivals? I mean when he first posted, you were friendly towards him?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> wouldn't it also be the remedy to the problem.



Considering we're both pros, I wanted to see him in the finals 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I thought you guys were rivals? I mean when he first posted, you were friendly towards him?



I was. He was cool before in ArashiBoards, but every since that dumbass Infamy came here and started talking shit, he went and told lies to DHDC about me saying I was saying this and that. That's the only reason he joined this forum. Now he's an annoying ass who thinks he's doing Infamy a favour by challenging me to "prove" something


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

I played Dan. he's pretty good. I never fought his Pain tho. 

But there are too many banned characters in the tournament. The only things that should be banned in my opinion are Turtling and Sasori, anything or anyone else is counterable with skill.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I played Dan. he's pretty good. I never fought his Pain tho.
> 
> But there are too many banned characters in the tournament. The only things that should be banned in my opinion are Turtling and Sasori, anything or anyone else is counterable with skill.



I will be truly happy if I will be able to use Itachi in the tourney (Considering he was banned in the past tourney's Ive been in )


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyways I'll stop my bitching 

And SBrown, only puppet users and Itachi's banned


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I will be truly happy if I will be able to use Itachi in the tourney (Considering he was banned in the past tourney's Ive been in )



why is he banned anyway, Sussano just dont use Sussano and thats it.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Anyways I'll stop my bitching
> 
> And SBrown, only puppet users and Itachi's banned



Don't worry. If you two happen to be the best players in the tourney, then I'm sure one way or another, you'll see each other in the final match

But Chiyo, Shikamaru and grap spam, are fairly easy to counter.



> The Restrictions:
> Turtling
> Grab Spam
> Chiyo
> ...





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I will be truly happy if I will be able to use Itachi in the tourney (Considering he was banned in the past tourney's Ive been in )



Yea I wish he were included too (not that I'd actually use him), but his Awakening... as well as everyone else's, but especially his, should be banned.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

I banned shika for dash + ougi spam 
chiyo for grab/ougi spam 
Sasori well you know 
Itachi fireball/awaken spam 

give me a reason to remove some of them?

humph me vs epic? we battle like everyday he knows my moves and I know his  this shall be interesting


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> I banned shika for dash + ougi spam
> chiyo for grab/ougi spam
> Sasori well you know
> Itachi fireball/awaken spam
> ...




There are number of other characters that can do it as well. It just takes time learning how to avoid it. Plus its possible to sub out of too. And if you do sub, you can punish Shika with an Oigi. 
Chiyo's grab are easy to sub out of of. (I guess I can only speak for myself though =/)
as for Sasori...... 
Itachi's fire balls are avaidable. Just side dash... but that awakening should be banned indeed.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Ban Kankuro too


----------



## Motochika (Jun 22, 2011)

No Itachi for you!/Uchiha Nazi

Gah I really want to play some matches online later but I need to finish Sengoku Basara so I can play as Oda. FUUUU


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll unban shiki after you tell me how to avoid homing kunai spam


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'll unban shiki after you tell me how to avoid homing kunai spam



lol side dash or jumpblock, or sub or Def Support Type.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Shikamaru isn't that hard to avoid, I mean his Kunai spam may be annoying but I tend to get out of it.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Just use jutsu/ougi if he dashes towards you. It'll get pretty obvious by the middle of the battle


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Just use jutsu/ougi if he dashes towards you. It'll get pretty obvious by the middle of the battle



cool set Aeion


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Fine but I need sparing partners come on someone


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> Fine but I need sparing partners come on someone



Later today, maybe 



Spiderman said:


> cool set Aeion



Thanks, Spiderman!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2011)

Shota said:


> Fine but I need sparing partners come on someone



I'll probably get a new controller tomorrow, so I probably can tomorrow from 18h bis 22h Central European time (= add 6 hours to Central Pacific time)


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

How'd you lose your controller so simply?


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

ok im free to play in 20 min add me psn:Grim_Breaker


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> How'd you lose your controller so simply?



My mom hid it during the exams, but she forgot where she hid it, so practically I lost it. I've come to an agreement with her that she's gonna repay me for the lost controller with a new one, but it's not certain whether I'm gonna get it before the tournament or not 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways, I'm gonna get a silver one


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

I had a silver one, but I got some water in it and it doesn't work anymore now I only have my red one.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> My mom hid it during the exams, but she forgot where she hid it, so practically I lost it. I've come to an agreement with her that she's gonna repay me for the lost controller with a new one, but it's not certain whether I'm gonna get it before the tournament or not
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



SHE *WHAT?* :rofl 

Ah, sorry but that's hilarious


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> SHE *WHAT?* :rofl
> 
> Ah, sorry but that's hilarious



I actually do that to my little brother, if hes lazy and doesn't do his homework I don't let him play for a week


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I had a silver one, but I got some water in it and it doesn't work anymore now I only have my red one.



ugh, I can't stand plain colors on a controller. Red and Blue are the worst next to the transparent mod hacked ones. I'd even prefer pink above red or blue, but I love the colorware colored ones with metallic finish 


*Spoiler*: __ 




now this would be awesome to have


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> My mom hid it during the exams, but she forgot where she hid it, so practically I lost it. I've come to an agreement with her that she's gonna repay me for the lost controller with a new one, but it's not certain whether I'm gonna get it before the tournament or not
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dude.... thats really tragic.


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> ugh, I can't stand plain colors on a controller. Red and Blue are the worst next to the transparent mod hacked ones. I'd even prefer pink above red or blue.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



meh, is all the same to me I dont even look at the controller anymore.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> SHE *WHAT?* :rofl
> 
> Ah, sorry but that's hilarious



yeah... she's very conservative and it appear she doesn't keep track of my age


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> yeah... she's very conservative and it appear she doesn't keep track of my age



how old are you


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Dude.... thats really tragic.



*I KNOW RIGHT? *



Spiderman said:


> how old are you



17, she thinks I'm 12


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> *I KNOW RIGHT? *
> 
> 
> 
> 17, she thinks I'm 12



oh im sorry about that, maybe you should do something to show her you're mature like get a job on the summer or w/e


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah well I'm gonna study for my driver's license this summer 

oh btw Spiderman, I recall you talking about spammers on MvC 3. I'm interested cause I just ordered MvC 3 3 days ago


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

*LOL, SHE HID IT THEN LOST IT. HOW DOES THAT HAPPEN?*


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion,


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

you know whats the hardest thing for me to find, my glasses, how am I suppose to look for something if I cant see it .  

also daft yeah, I did played MVC3 but it was like a month or 2 ago yeah there are spammers: some people spam characters beams like Ironman and Dr Doom so be careful.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2011)

Yup me too, finding stuff without my glasses is unbearable


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Aeion,



Heehee hyuckhyuck hyoo hyoo ... I'll stop now...


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Hehe 

I HAVE THE POWER!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

So, are the matches going by.. alphabetical order..? As in bracket A, B, C, D... etc or whatever it's called? Meaning me and Rasendori are on for tomorrow?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm having to fight Motochika? Never fought him before,so this should be fun .


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

I have an extra match  only happens to me somehow


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 22, 2011)

NVM
10char


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

?


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> So, are the matches going by.. alphabetical order..? As in bracket A, B, C, D... etc or whatever it's called? Meaning me and Rasendori are on for tomorrow?



yea you guys fight first then everyone else goes next



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm having to fight Motochika? Never fought him before,so this should be fun .



hes pretty fun to play



Aeion said:


> I have an extra match  only happens to me somehow



T_T


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

well I'm ready for the tourney


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 22, 2011)

Me to. I'm ready to kick some ass .


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 22, 2011)

Damn, I face Aeion first round? That's lame.. I thought heroes would be more spread out.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm having to fight Motochika? Never fought him before,so this should be fun .



I will be fun I hope. I kinda skipped out on training today because I had to catch up on Sengoku. XD

Also when are we getting our playing times? They should be posted/updated on the first page post. 

I'm good to go anytime after 3pm GMT US.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Damn, I face Aeion first round? That's lame.. I thought heroes would be more spread out.



I know, right?


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 22, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> hmm who is Dim mack


Dim Mak. 

But yeah, I'll add you in a few minutes. Psyched for this.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I know, right?



Word.. Why are we doing everyone bye except one matchup. If anything it should be the opposite.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Sbrown could rerandomize


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

Ugh im playing so bad, I dont think ill go far in this tourney by the way im playing maybe next time ill win.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it's a little late to reshuffle... tourney starts in a few hours


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I think it's a little late to reshuffle... tourney starts in a few hours



Wait when does the Tourney start??


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Damn, I face Aeion first round? That's lame.. I thought heroes would be more spread out.



It was a random bracket that didn't take into consideration skill level. But I mean... someone is going to have to face Aeion in the first round. its all luck of the draw. 



Rasendori said:


> Word.. Why are we doing everyone bye except one matchup. If anything it should be the opposite.



thats just how the software does it. It looks kind strange since we only 17 ppl instead of 16. The software does the bracket like like that in case we were to add up to 16 more people. But instead of 16, we are only adding 1, so basically almost everyone gets byes. 



Shota said:


> Sbrown could rerandomize



I've got no problem rerandomizing. But since ur the tourny host I'll only change the brackets at your request.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 22, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> Ugh im playing so bad, I dont think ill go far in this tourney by the way im playing maybe next time ill win.


Up for some practice matches? Added you on PSN.


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

cant my bro playing, and im gonna sleep, hey how much till tourney


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

Idk I have yet to figure an appropriate time 

reshuffle it Sbrown if you want if not then leave it the same 

I'm not gonna make it far I suck horribly


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

What


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Wait when does the Tourney start??



Tourney ... well MY match starts at 2:00 ESGSPST whatever


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

By popular demand, here is the third random bracket.


----------



## DanE (Jun 22, 2011)

well im going to sleep now, see ya tommorow


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

right now 10:20pm EST or 22:20pm I think my time 

the tourney will begin 2:00pm EST


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Im probably gonna get back from work around 4:00 PM EST tomrrow


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

well fine 3:00pm EST we begin


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

It would be awsome if the winner of each match (winner of best2/3) send me a PM with your Forum name and who you won against. This will help me keep the roster updated.

Please use a simple format like this:



> Shota vs SBrown
> Winner: Shota


----------



## SBrown (Jun 22, 2011)

Neko, I just thought about something... how can we prevent counter picking on the first match. For example, lets say that I main Konan, and I pick my character. Then my opponent just waits for me to finalize my selection and then picks Kakashi just to counter my character.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 22, 2011)

Alright sbrown pm me when your ready to do this.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh man why do I gotta up against Neko. FUUU


----------



## Narancia (Jun 22, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Neko, I just thought about something... how can we prevent counter picking on the first match. For example, lets say that I main Konan, and I pick my character. Then my opponent just waits for me to finalize my selection and then picks Kakashi just to counter my character.



I already said people choose a team and aren't allowed to alternate unless they lose the 2 matches.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 22, 2011)

is it singles or team?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 22, 2011)

Im screwed if this is singles O.o But its thankfully teams


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 22, 2011)

So the tourney is tomorrow, huh? Well, I'm looking forward to seeing how everything turns out! Good luck everyone...


----------



## Butcher (Jun 22, 2011)

If I'm not on tomorrow on PSN when the tournament starts.

It is probably because of Thunderstorms.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 22, 2011)

So the mains we chose in the beginning will also be our support?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> So the mains we chose in the beginning will also be our support?



no I mean choose your best and keep them til you lose 2 battles


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> no I mean choose your best and keep them til you lose 2 battles



By choose your best, you mean the guys we chose when we posted our teams, correct? If not then when do we post our support?

Sorry to be *that* guy btw.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> By choose your best, you mean the guys we chose when we posted our teams, correct? If not then when do we post our support?
> 
> Sorry to be *that* guy btw.



I said choose your best by best I mean best main + best supports that you want

1 of your 3 mains plus any supports you want


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 23, 2011)

I just noticed,that if Butcher and I win our first round,we'll be fighting each other in the second .


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> I said choose your best by best I mean best main + best supports that you want
> 
> 1 of your 3 mains plus any supports you want



My mains aren't suited for this tournament


----------



## Alicia (Jun 23, 2011)

Now to be clear, the first match of the tournament (Lincoln Rhyme vs Rasendori) starts at 2PM East Pacific Time and then each match will start after the previous is finished, right? 
How do we know when we have to fight each other?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Neko has to make times for the first people... then I guess the winner/loser posts the outcome here shortly afterwards


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

Well im up what is the gmt, also I change my nick so you know


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm on but it's still too early


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Man i kno imma lose is this best 2 out of 3


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

we will begin when everyone is on


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 23, 2011)

Ummm... How do I know who I'm fighting?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> By popular demand, here is the third random bracket.



Here's the chat


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> I already said people choose a team and aren't allowed to alternate unless they lose the 2 matches.



oh ok



Aeion said:


> Neko has to make times for the first people... then I guess the winner/loser posts the outcome here shortly afterwards



Also, please PM them to me.



SBrown said:


> It would be awsome if the winner of each match (winner of best2/3) send me a PM with your Forum name and who you won against. This will help me keep the roster updated.
> 
> Please use a simple format like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

sbrown you mind changing my name there


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

6 hours till the tourney


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

DanE said:


> sbrown you mind changing my name there



What was your name previously? No promises though, because the software may prompt me to recreate the brackets again. And if it does, then i wont be able to change it. But I'll let you know either way what the results are.


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

really, well the time of NF is exactly the time here lol



> What was your name previously? No promises though, because the software may prompt me to recreate the brackets again. And if it does, then i wont be able to change it. But I'll let you know either way what the results are.



spiderman


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 23, 2011)

So i'm facing Dan 
ok is this guy good or not i needs 2 kno if i should hold bac or not


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Sonic Uzumaki said:


> So i'm facing Dan
> ok is this guy good or not i needs 2 kno if i should hold bac or not



Dan is pretty good. He beat me more times than I beat him. I wouldnt hold back, mate.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't hold back he's Aeion lvl Hero


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

so let me get this straight, theres gonna be a losers champion and a champion


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

DanE said:


> really, well the time of NF is exactly the time here lol
> 
> 
> 
> spiderman



Spiderman --> DanE


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

DanE said:


> so let me get this straight, theres gonna be a losers champion and a champion



No, if you loose you fight other loosers in the loser's bracket, and the winner of the loosers bracket, will have to face the winner of the winner's bracket in the final match


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

oh so you get 2 chances to be champ


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah there will be like 2 until or if I choose to do champ vs champ


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

also change my name to Shota


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> yeah there will be like 2 until or if I choose to do champ vs champ



wait wat? we're not doing the traditional double elimination tourny?

EDIT: T_T ok. but last name change. Its annoying to edit, screen shot, save, upload, and post.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> also change my name to Shota



Neko --> Shota

EDIT: You should probably post this pic on the main page too with all the rules and stuff, so everyone wont get confused with my previous post and so they will know the official roster.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

we'll see how the tourney progresses 

and you know I'm awesome so cheer up


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> we'll see how the tourney progresses
> 
> and you know I'm awesome so cheer up





(also, check out the edit to my last post. )


----------



## Motochika (Jun 23, 2011)

*looks at first page*

Neko isn't even listed. <__<


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

ok it's on the front page


----------



## Motochika (Jun 23, 2011)

No I meant Neko's team and PSN.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

My Team I don't have mains...

and my psn is NekoEnzan


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 23, 2011)

If he's that good then i'll go all out though i'll lose since while Aeion is great competition i'll always lose


----------



## Motochika (Jun 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> My Team I don't have mains...
> 
> and my psn is NekoEnzan



OOOH lol you changed your username. I was a bit confused because of that.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 23, 2011)

Sonic, Dan is supposedly one of the best Sasori users. Hes using Pain, Don't hold back on him man. Just remember, hell probably take every opening you give him, just don't give him any opportunities on an opening that can screw you over.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 23, 2011)

Never fought Rasendori before. I hope he's good .


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Gawd I hope people remember this is just for fun


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> Gawd I hope people remember this is just for fun


Don't worry,I'm sure everybody remembers that.....I hope so anyway.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

so do I .....


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 23, 2011)

Is DaftVirgin any good?


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

in what order are the matches or is it all at ones


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Idk if he is haven't played him


----------



## Alicia (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't managed to get a controller before the tourney starts, so I'll drop out


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 23, 2011)

Does that mean Sbrown has to randomize the roster again?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes and that you'll be with 15 players now


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

1 hour and 30 min left right


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 23, 2011)

Im still at work, I won't be near my ps3 for another 3 hours


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

well our match will have to wait for later i guess


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Sonic, Dan is supposedly one of the best Sasori users. Hes using Pain, Don't hold back on him man. Just remember, hell probably take every opening you give him, just don't give him any opportunities on an opening that can screw you over.



Thanx Noctis 
I guess i'll need 2 support instead of maining NaruHina this time


----------



## Butcher (Jun 23, 2011)

My match might have to wait.

Might start storming in a hour or two from what I've seen of the clouds.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

DanE said:


> in what order are the matches or is it all at ones



As of now, me and Rasendori go at it first, then once we finsish, everyone will begin their first round as soon as they can. So the means Dim Mack vs Daft, Aeion vs Mystic,  ect....  Then as people send me the results, I will post up new rosters, that tell who plays who next.



Daftvirgin said:


> I can't managed to get a controller before the tourney starts, so I'll drop out



Ur entire sitution brakes my heart. 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Does that mean Sbrown has to randomize the roster again?



Sadly, yes. 



Daftvirgin said:


> Yes and that you'll be with 15 players now



Hows we go from 17 to 15. Who isn't playing anymore?



Butcher said:


> My match might have to wait.
> 
> Might start storming in a hour or two from what I've seen of the clouds.



Yea.. Its getting kinda stormy lookin here in Middle Georgia too. But Shota said that the tourny would take place over the course of a few days anyways, so it shouldnt be that big of an issue i dont imagine.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 23, 2011)

30 minutes away.


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

ok its about time we all make a PSN chatroom


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> As of now, *me and Rasendori go at it first*, then once we finsish, everyone will begin their first round as soon as they can. So the means Dim Mack vs Daft, Aeion vs Mystic,  ect....  Then as people send me the results, I will post up new rosters, that tell who plays who next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I fight the winner of your match, correct?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

DanE said:


> ok its about time we all make a PSN chatroom


I already did 


Butcher said:


> 30 minutes away.



I'll suspend the time looks like Dan isn't playing same as daft


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> So I fight the winner of your match, correct?



correct. but that will prob change if Daft doesnt find his controller.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> correct. but that will prob change if Daft doesnt find his controller.


Okay,I will keep track of this thread then.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll start the tourney in a few 

Aeion,Motochika,and King  better get online


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 23, 2011)

Yo im gonna be home in like 2 hours 

So my match will have to wait


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

well we can start a few matches in 1 hour

all participants proceed online in the hour we'll begin with the last match being Noctis'


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 23, 2011)

God damn it, it's Dim Mak, not Mack. Just saying 

Who am I fighting now? DaftVirgin dropped out, right?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm here I'm here I'm here 

What did I miss


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm here I'm here I'm here
> 
> What did I miss



You missed your punch 

Here you go 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8CQWjbNhFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You missed your punch
> 
> Here you go
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8CQWjbNhFI[/YOUTUBE]



.. wait .. what


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes Aeion, now you have a sore face


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

*FINAL ROSTER!!!*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 23, 2011)

Damit Im gonna have to face DHDC if I win against Sonic..................


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 23, 2011)

FML. Worst match up, ever. I have to face a Hero in the first round, and IF I win, I'll be facing Aeion in the second?


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 23, 2011)

mack you want to play now?


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 23, 2011)

Sure, though you mean practice matches or the real deal? I'll add you on PSN nonetheless.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 23, 2011)

mm yeah I wanted to play the real deal but apparently it hasn't started yet. Guess we'll wait.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, up for some practice matches then?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm on  almost even level with Shota...almost .


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 23, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Oh, up for some practice matches then?



nah man, want our match to have some surprise element to it.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry about not being online earlier I had college stuff to take care of. 

So are the matches now finalized?

I have to do a system update.....so like another 2hrs. <.<


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

TOURNY MATCHES ARE NOW BEGENING!!!


----------



## Motochika (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually update isn't taking that long so maybe 10-20 minutes and I'll get online.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 23, 2011)

Up to you now Lincoln.

Make me proud .


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 23, 2011)

Rasendori won our match. GG.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 23, 2011)

God I was dumb enough to choose the wrong supports >.>


----------



## Motochika (Jun 23, 2011)

Dan won in our matches. 

*phew* That was my first time with a hero ranked person. Great first match but I did terrible the second.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

I sent the Round2 bracket to Shota. He's gonna post on the front page shortly.

*PLZ Dont Forget To PM me on this forum the winner of your match. It makes doing this roster so much easier.  *


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice first round everyone. Also, I would like to apologize to Butcher about the second round that we had, but I just could have sworn that I saw Shikamaru on the restriction list earlier so I was a little confused. :S


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 23, 2011)

How good is Epic Kid?


----------



## SBrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Nice first round everyone. Also, I would like to apologize to Butcher about the second round that we had, but I just could have sworn that I saw Shikamaru on the restriction list earlier so I was a little confused. :S



He was earlier, then we debated and removed him from the list.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

well tomorrow we will continue as soon as everyone is available.

I'm depressed so I'll start it again whenever


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Good matches. I'm looking forward to fighting Rasendori 

How good was he, Dim Mak?


----------



## DanE (Jun 23, 2011)

I will fight sonic or motochika whoever wins


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Are we getting updated rosters or what?

EDIT: Nevermind. Just read first page


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2011)

Totally would have participated if I had a ps3. 

Good luck with the tourny guys!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank yooou


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Darth said:


> Totally would have participated if I had a ps3.
> 
> Good luck with the tourny guys!



Thank you very much


----------



## Motochika (Jun 23, 2011)

Sonic never showed up. :I

Are we doing round 2 at the same time tomorrow?


----------



## Sonic Uzumaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Sonic never showed up. :I
> 
> Are we doing round 2 at the same time tomorrow?



Crap my apologies friends kept taking contoller from me lol had 2 hang with them sorry


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

we might start earlier idk whenever I feel like it


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Neko is the boss, the king, the master, the sama. When she wants to do something it's only when she feels like it. Obey her!!!


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Neko is the boss, the king, the master, the sama. When she wants to do something it's only when she feels like it. Obey her!!!



 her ...... it's HE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)

Shota said:


> her ...... it's HE!!!!!!!!!!!



Her, he. tomato tamata 

My apologies though


----------



## Motochika (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I have college business to take care from around 9am-1pm GMT US. So that's when I'm unavailable.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 23, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Her, he. tomato tamata
> 
> My apologies though



notrust


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

humph the tourney will begin 2morrow 

humph loser brackets begin then round 2


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2011)

humph, thats good to know

humph, I'm excited for tomorrow

Humph


----------



## SBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

Dang, well I wont be able participate till sometime after seven when I get off work. If you guys have to make me forfeit, I'll understand.


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah but, that would kinda suck though, since I was looking forward to our match in the tournament after playing you yesterday.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

if Sbrown isn't here the tourney can't advance accordingly


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2011)

True.. I may be unavailable until later as well..


----------



## Motochika (Jun 24, 2011)

Can we get an announcement on here whenever we begin matches?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes I will announce them


----------



## Motochika (Jun 24, 2011)

Alright thanks.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 24, 2011)

Im here, whats going down with round 2?


----------



## SBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Yeah but, that would kinda suck though, since I was looking forward to our match in the tournament after playing you yesterday.





Shota said:


> if Sbrown isn't here the tourney can't advance accordingly



Awwwww.. I feel so loved!   lol. Anyways, I'm back home and off of work.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

so we'll begin when your ready S


----------



## SBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

Shota said:


> so we'll begin when your ready S



I'll be ready in like 5min.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

sure we'll begin with loser brackets


----------



## SBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

Shota said:


> sure we'll begin with loser brackets



Ok. I am about to PM you the most updated roster.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

20 minutes to Start of tourny


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm home too.. but the PS3 will be avaiable in 10-20 min


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

hehe okai dude


----------



## Motochika (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay I'm good to go.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

man almost no one is on


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2011)

I won't be able to come on... brother's hogging the PS3


----------



## SBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I won't be able to come on... brother's hogging the PS3



use your genjutsu on him and make him give it up! -_-


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

SBrown said:


> use your genjutsu on him and make him give it up! -_-



you mean _


----------



## Motochika (Jun 24, 2011)

*phew* Good matches everybody and special thanks to Neko for sparing with me.

Sonic one.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 24, 2011)

Motochika said:


> *phew* Good matches everybody and special thanks to Neko for sparing with me.
> 
> Sonic one.



NP your good very soon you'll be way better then me


----------



## DanE (Jun 24, 2011)

Well is sonic againts me or butcher whoever wins Ill be on in 30 min


----------



## SBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

DanE said:


> Well is sonic againts me or butcher whoever wins Ill be on in 30 min



it should be sonic vs DHDC7 or Noctis. 

but i thought you and butcher already played. He sent me a PM saying that you won the match.

EDIT:




Shota said:


> you mean _




lol. you're right. thats more like it!


----------



## DanE (Jun 24, 2011)

K then who I fight


----------



## SBrown (Jun 24, 2011)

DanE said:


> K then who I fight



either me or Valakrie..... preferably the latter.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmm since I lost my battle with DHDC, who do I fight in the loser tourney?


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 24, 2011)

aeion I guess pm me when you wanna do this. I have no idea when this ish is starting up again.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> aeion I guess pm me when you wanna do this. I have no idea when this ish is starting up again.



Chances are it's gonna have to be tomorrow. My brother's still hogging the PS3 and my genjutsu isn't working on him 

If anything chances tonight though, I'll pm you


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be on in 20 more minutes, I don't know if that's too late for Rasendori


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 25, 2011)

Aeion won both matches. GG manz, I want a rematch some other time.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah man. You're very skilled yourself


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll play happier I swear and I'll go pro...


----------



## DanE (Jun 25, 2011)

hey guys I wont play with my PS3 for a week so any match I might have make is as if lost ok.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

ok DanE after today Epic also........well this was a good attempt at a tourney


----------



## Alicia (Jun 25, 2011)

Damn I wish I could participate on this, but I'm not getting a controller until Tuesday


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'll play happier I swear and I'll go pro...



Good to know. You have skill and you'll only improve 


Plus.. are we getting updated rosters today?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

Sbrown isn't on yet so we must wait


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not sure when SBrown will arrive but, Neko or SBrown, just post a heads up here so I can see.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 25, 2011)

Shota said:


> Sbrown isn't on yet so we must wait





Valakrie said:


> I'm not sure when SBrown will arrive but, Neko or SBrown, just post a heads up here so I can see.



...I've been here all the while.. These eyes see all! lol  

I've seen the posts, I just haven't been able to reply to them because I got busy at work. But I'm here now. ^_^


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

The Tourney begins soon


----------



## SBrown (Jun 25, 2011)

Shota said:


> The Tourney begins soon



I PM'd you the most updated roster.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

I updated the first page 

matches begin whenever you join the tourney chat on psn


----------



## Motochika (Jun 25, 2011)

Shota said:


> I updated the first page
> 
> matches begin whenever you join the tourney chat on psn



You need to move Sonic forward he beat me yesteryear.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 25, 2011)

Motochika said:


> You need to move Sonic forward he beat me yesteryear.



ok. I'm on it.. Sorry about the confusion. My computer went crazy, so I had to manually recreate the roster. And I must have left out some information


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

ok is there anymore matches


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 25, 2011)

Sonic pm me when you wanna do this.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 25, 2011)

Tim Rosales, up for our match?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

idk how to get a hold of you


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 25, 2011)

Me? Why, sup?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

I meant Tim sorry


----------



## SBrown (Jun 25, 2011)

Aeion... I'm coming for you.... Soon Ur Jiraiya will once again taste defeat by my hands!     Bwahahaha!


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 25, 2011)

Great games, SBrown! 

I'm actually looking forward to working my way through the losers bracket.  Also where has everybody been? Have some people dropped out of the tournament? Or have matches just been going on at different times?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Great games, SBrown!
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to working my way through the losers bracket.  Also where has everybody been? Have some people dropped out of the tournament? Or have matches just been going on at different times?



People are dropping out


----------



## SBrown (Jun 25, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Great games, SBrown!
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to working my way through the losers bracket.  Also where has everybody been? Have some people dropped out of the tournament? Or have matches just been going on at different times?



GGs to you too!! 

GL in that bracket.. Show them all PAIN! lol. 

But yea its been a little of both. Some have forfeited and some have been doing unauthorized matches lol.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry, I was out all day. If Mystic Sasuke's up for it, I'm ready


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 25, 2011)

WHERES TIM ROSALES


----------



## Narancia (Jun 25, 2011)

Idk were tim is


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> WHERES TIM ROSALES



Tim shows up for 5 minutes then disappears for a week


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

I guess that's it for tim


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll be ready to go at 6:00 today (an hour from now)


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 26, 2011)

I have yet to have a match in the loser tourney


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 26, 2011)

Shota what now? Tim disappeared...


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

Tim is DQ 

matches will begin when everyone joins the tourney chat


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 26, 2011)

How do I join the tourney chat?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

get on your ps3 xD


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 26, 2011)

Guys, Epic kid won our match not me. It was 2/1 I believe.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 26, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Guys, Epic kid won our match not me. It was 2/1 I believe.



oh ok. Neither of you two sent me a PM who the winner was, so I had to go by word of mouth. I'll change the brackets. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 26, 2011)

I thought the winner was supposed to PM you the results though.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

Epic will be gone for 2 months so he's gone

and I might forfeit I'm no good


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 26, 2011)

"No good?" Huh? What's wrong, Neko? How are you just going to forfeit from your own tourney like that. lol


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

I just don't feel like being the punching bag so I'd rather forfeit


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 26, 2011)

Ah shota? Is it because of our match? Dude, i was just fucking around with Shika, no way in hell will I play like that against you in our match. And what are you talking about you're no good? You're one of the better players around here if you'd ask me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 26, 2011)

Neko you can't just quit like that. You are a pretty good player yourself.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Ah shota? Is it because of our match? Dude, i was just fucking around with Shika, no way in hell will I play like that against you in our match. And what are you talking about you're no good? You're one of the better players around here if you'd ask me.



no it wasn't that I had fun actually I wanted to play more 

I just feel too sad and depressed to continue


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 26, 2011)

Well whatever it is, don't blame your skills. Like I said, you're really good.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

ehh I'm ok in the skills because I'm lucky allot


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 26, 2011)

Just dont drop out like that man


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

well fight me  

then I might stay


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 26, 2011)

Everyone has luck once in a while, it's part of the game.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 26, 2011)

Shota said:


> well fight me
> 
> then I might stay



At what difficulty do you want me to fight you at?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

Shota said:


> well fight me
> 
> then I might stay



must I reiterate send a invite plz anyone


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 26, 2011)

Shota said:


> must I reiterate send a invite plz anyone



Ill send one right now


----------



## Narancia (Jun 26, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> At what difficulty do you want me to fight you at?



were you lagged badly....


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

He's always like this...


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Any tournaments going on today?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

sure if anyones on


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll be on later. I'm just waiting for Mystic Sasuke...


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

he's on right now 

I need a recorded battle


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> he's on right now
> 
> I need a recorded battle



Sure, but our connection will have to get better


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Sure, but our connection will have to get better



fine I'll try to fix it


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 27, 2011)

Dim Mak, I'm not sure when you'll be on but, I'm available later this afternoon if you would like to have our matches.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

He's on right now 

WHERE'S MYSTIC SASUKE?! STOP HIDING


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

I wanna battle


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

I wanna find Mystic Sasuke...


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

he ran


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 27, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Dim Mak, I'm not sure when you'll be on but, I'm available later this afternoon if you would like to have our matches.


Hey, wanna battle?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Hey, wanna battle?



I'd like too


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> He's on right now
> 
> WHERE'S MYSTIC SASUKE?! STOP HIDING


Who's hiding? It's not my fault you weren't online during the day


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

Battle whenever this tourney needs to move on!


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 27, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Hey, wanna battle?



Sure, I'll be on in a few seconds.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 27, 2011)

Shota said:


> Battle whenever this tourney needs to move on!


And that will be...? Same time as we've been doing it?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Who's hiding? It's not my fault you weren't online during the day



I've been on *all day*   Where were you?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

any time people need to get there asses ONLINE!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Mysticccccccc


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 27, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I've been on *all day*   Where were you?


I was online from like 9-2 bro and I didn't see you online. You can ask Neko if you want lol


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I was online from like 9-2 bro and I didn't see you online. You can ask Neko if you want lol



9-2 what time period?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah Mystic was on earlier


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 27, 2011)

time             ?


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 27, 2011)

Sonic when you wanna do this brah?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 27, 2011)

idk like 1 my time he stayed on a bit then left


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah.. sonic is a weird one, but aren't we all


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Sonic is unique and a good friend


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys, how's the tournament going? I hope Aeion's *not* winning


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 28, 2011)

People need to do there matches to continue 
Im stuck in the second round of the loser tourney and that hasnt even started yet


----------



## SBrown (Jun 28, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Hey guys, how's the tournament going? I hope Aeion's *not* winning



lol. technically he is. He is the farthest advanced in the bracket right now. I'm just waiting to take down the winner between Noctis and DCDC7, then I'll finish off Aeion in the finals. 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> People need to do there matches to continue
> Im stuck in the second round of the loser tourney and that hasnt even started yet



lol. well there were a couple of matches that have gone down in the loser's bracket. But the majority of advances has been due to forfeits. But at this point, do to conflicting schedules, everyone is playing their tourny matches whenever both parties are online.

EDIT: wait.... your in the second round of the winners bracket. i thought




@Shota, I sent you an updated roster via PM.

@Noctis lemme know when you wanna play DHDC7 and I will PM him on PSN (he doesn't check this site very often.)


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gawd damn it people just start your matches


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

SBrown said:


> lol. well there were a couple of matches that have gone down in the loser's bracket. But the majority of advances has been due to forfeits. But at this point, do to conflicting schedules, everyone is playing their tourny matches whenever both parties are online.
> 
> EDIT: wait.... your in the second round of the winners bracket. i thought
> 
> ...



DHDC beat the Prince a long time ago  That's why he's in the loser's bracket, remember? DHDC's fighting Tim Rosales next in the winner's


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

yet tim is DQ


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 28, 2011)

SBrown said:


> @Noctis lemme know when you wanna play DHDC7 and I will PM him on PSN (he doesn't check this site very often.)



I already played against him and lost twice. I thought that was clear on the first day of the tourney.


----------



## SBrown (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry my computer crashed earlier. So I had to manually recreate the brackets and all the winner/ loser results. So just to be clear, its me vs DHDC now? And Noctis you have yet to play someone in the losers bracket. correct?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, Neko


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota said:


> SBrown you can take over as tourney sponsor you decide everything from now on I'll just update the front page and I forfeit from the tourney.
> 
> I don't care no one ever listens I never wanna just win I wanna have fun and improve if I lose not get told that whoever I'm playing isn't at there fullest or they ease up against me it insults me and my skill in the game.


That sucks Neko, I'd rather not comment when concerning the subject matter, however...you could have at least fought me one last time.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Whats insulting to me is everyone's determination to defeat me. Jesus, I'm not some final obstacle for you all to overcome, I'm not even that good. I'm just another player who enjoys competition in UNS2.

Stop treating me as if if you win you can finally die happy.

And Neko, your problem is you can't accept losing whatsoever. If you lose, automatically you claim you suck, or your not good, or all this nonsense. I couldn't care less about beating you guys because the purpose of me playing you isn't to win.. 

But I've been telling you this for weeks now, and if you refuse to listen.. well then there's nothing more I can say or do.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Shota said:


> and every time I fight you you say it was a warm up or you had a bad start nor do you ever just give me what I want just to have my improvements acknowledged not told I don't suck I wanna know how far I've come and what I need to move on....it's no fun to not exist unless I say I suck since that's the only way I get to hear anything about how I play.
> 
> but nvm it doesn't matter like you said weeks of me refusing to listen



The very first few rounds I have are warm up.. I say that to everyone, ask anyone, lol.

Plus whenever you win I say "good job", and then *you* say you messed up, you say I wasn't trying, or you didn't do good, or you suck, or that wasn't good enough. You always try to make some excuse to disrespect yourself. And seeing as your taking no regards to all the stuff I was saying to change that, as I said earlier, I'm not going to try to convince you of anything anymore. If you say you suck, then by all means, you suck. If you say you're not good, then so be it, I'll agree with you. Because that's what you want, right? You ignore the compliments and positive feedback I give you and create negativity around yourself.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

I've proved nothing. I have no influence on your actions or your mentality. I don't have to do anything for you to continue to be hard on yourself. You can do all those things by yourself. And as I've stated more than once I try to tell you to stop being so hard on yourself but you refuse to listen so nothing else much I can do.

This whole issue revolves around you, and until you can realize that you won't accomplish much of what you want to


----------



## Vash (Jun 28, 2011)

Still telling yourself you suck, Neko?


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Saiyan said:


> Still telling yourself you suck, Neko?



gah not you too woop


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

nevermind just having a stupid tantrum sorry people


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke fears his defeat


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion said:


> 9-2 what time period?


Eastern


Aeion said:


> Mystic Sasuke fears his defeat


We'll see. I just hope you don't end up making excuses like you did when I beat your Jiraiya. Even though it was only once lol

I was online today too. Again It's not my fault you are not online when I'm online or when you are online and Im not. I'm usually online from like 9am-1pm, sometimes till 2 or 3pm. And yes eastern time.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 28, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Sorry my computer crashed earlier. So I had to manually recreate the brackets and all the winner/ loser results. So just to be clear, its me vs DHDC now? And Noctis you have yet to play someone in the losers bracket. correct?



Yep                 .


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion is on now get online MS so the tourney may progress


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry but I'm not home right now. And besides usually I can't use my PS3 at this time.


----------



## Narancia (Jun 28, 2011)

well maybe 2morrow


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Eastern
> 
> We'll see. I just hope you don't end up making excuses like you did when I beat your Jiraiya. Even though it was only once lol
> 
> I was online today too. Again It's not my fault you are not online when I'm online or when you are online and Im not. I'm usually online from like 9am-1pm, sometimes till 2 or 3pm. And yes eastern time.



Lol, relax bro, I'm kidding. You can't escape fate. Destiny will catch up with you and drag you with it to the loser's bracket


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol Ight. I'll be online from like 9am-3pm eastern time tomorrow. Maybe you can make it this time.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll travel the 7 seas to fight you!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 28, 2011)

Aeion, you gonna get Versus btw?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't even know what it's about


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I don't even know what it's about



Thats why you buy the game 

If you played Kingdom hearts, youll be reminded of it


----------



## Narancia (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd rather get XIII-2 the game has gotten me emotionally invested from XIII say what you will the story was amazing. 

Also Noctis tomorrow I'll have a 100% connection dude to me hooking it to the router so record battle.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'd rather get XIII-2 the game has gotten me emotionally invested from XIII say what you will the story was amazing.



The story of XIII was convoluted and lacked good character development. They killed off Jihl Nabaat way too easily. Versus XIII will be the game to fix all the mistakes XIII gave off. Plus the battle system was badly shown because all you do is PARADIGM SHIFT!

Toriyama = Bad Story creator

Nomura = Good Story Creator


----------



## Narancia (Jun 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The story of XIII was convoluted and lacked good character development. They killed off Jihl Nabaat way too easily. Versus XIII will be the game to fix all the mistakes XIII gave off. Plus the battle system was badly shown because all you do is PARADIGM SHIFT!
> 
> Toriyama = Bad Story creator
> 
> Nomura = Good Story Creator



but without XIII your versus wouldn't exist! Jihl Nabaat was a retarded character and a bitch her death brought me joy. Plus I enjoyed the gundam rip off battle with those false funnels near the end. what makes you think XIII-2 Won't improve from in story and game play I mean I liked the real time battle plus if you were smart Paradigm shifts were fun but unavailable at points so I mean you can fight without shifting. I played the game so I can comment on the battles since I fought them l 

Versus a dark Kingdom Hearts XIII Mix 
I loved Kingdom Hearts so I'd rather play Kingdom Hearts instead of use a battle system like it. Well Crisis Core had the best battle system for a FF game.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

Shota said:


> but without XIII your versus wouldn't exist! Jihl Nabaat was a retarded character and a bitch her death brought me joy. Plus I enjoyed the gundam rip off battle with those false funnels near the end. what makes you think XIII-2 Won't improve from in story and game play I mean I liked the real time battle plus if you were smart Paradigm shifts were fun but unavailable at points so I mean you can fight without shifting. I played the game so I can comment on the battles since I fought them l
> 
> Versus a dark Kingdom Hearts XIII Mix
> I loved Kingdom Hearts so I'd rather play Kingdom Hearts instead of use a battle system like it. Well Crisis Core had the best battle system for a FF game.



Versus would still exist but with another name. Plus I played XIII and the XIII-2 demo at E3..... And the demo was.... 

XIII-2 doesn't have many improvements from the last game which was pretty disappointing.

Neko, Toriyama isn't a good director, he ruined X's story by creating X-2 , he tried recreating X by creating XIII but failed now hes attempting a sequel to a disappointing game


----------



## Alicia (Jun 29, 2011)

Shota said:


> but without XIII your versus wouldn't exist! Jihl Nabaat was a retarded character and a bitch her death brought me joy. Plus I enjoyed the gundam rip off battle with those false funnels near the end. what makes you think XIII-2 Won't improve from in story and game play I mean I liked the real time battle plus if you were smart Paradigm shifts were fun but unavailable at points so I mean you can fight without shifting. I played the game so I can comment on the battles since I fought them l
> 
> Versus a dark Kingdom Hearts XIII Mix
> I loved Kingdom Hearts so I'd rather play Kingdom Hearts instead of use a battle system like it. Well Crisis Core had the best battle system for a FF game.



Yup Yup, Yaag Rosch was even a better character than Jihl Nabaat. And Paradigms are awesome, adds strategy into real time battles. I haven't finished the game though, have to grind cp and credits and is something that would take forever so I quit. But hey, why should I complain about that since its a RPG-game


----------



## Alicia (Jun 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus would still exist but with another name. Plus I played XIII and the XIII-2 demo at E3..... And the demo was....
> 
> XIII-2 doesn't have many improvements from the last game which was pretty disappointing.
> 
> Neko, Toriyama isn't a good director, he ruined X's story by creating X-2 , he tried recreating X by creating XIII but failed now hes attempting a sequel to a disappointing game



Noctis, everyone already knows Versus is superior to XIII, but that doesn't necessary mean that XIII has to suck. For some people like you, XIII was a total fail, while others actually enjoyed it. Of course, XIII is nothing compared to Versus, but Versus has been into development for too long now, and by the original creator of the FF series, of course its gonna be better (for the first time we're gonna see blood ).


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Noctis, everyone already knows Versus is superior to XIII, but that doesn't necessary mean that XIII has to suck. For some people like you, XIII was a total fail, while others actually enjoyed it. Of course, XIII is nothing compared to Versus, but Versus has been into development for too long now, and by the original creator of the FF series, of course its gonna be better (for the first time we're gonna see blood ).



Nomura isn't the original creator of FF, it was Sakaguchi who left the company after FFX, I know some people liked XIII but have they played the earlier games like FF6, FF9, or FFX? Newcomers into Final Fantasy, might have started off with XIII can liked it. I can understand that since they didn't play the older ones. But I am disappoint because FFXIII's story wasn't well represented...


----------



## Valakrie (Jun 29, 2011)

Its a good thing that I didn't read any of your guys posts, was thinking about buying XIII as one of my next PS3 games. o_O


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Its a good thing that I didn't read any of your guys posts, was thinking about buying XIII as one of my next PS3 games. o_O



Get Tales of Graces F instead


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The story of XIII was convoluted and lacked good character development. They killed off Jihl Nabaat way too easily. Versus XIII will be the game to fix all the mistakes XIII gave off. Plus the battle system was badly shown because all you do is PARADIGM SHIFT!
> 
> Toriyama = Bad Story creator
> 
> Nomura = Good Story Creator





Shota said:


> but without XIII your versus wouldn't exist! Jihl Nabaat was a retarded character and a bitch her death brought me joy. Plus I enjoyed the gundam rip off battle with those false funnels near the end. what makes you think XIII-2 Won't improve from in story and game play I mean I liked the real time battle plus if you were smart Paradigm shifts were fun but unavailable at points so I mean you can fight without shifting. I played the game so I can comment on the battles since I fought them l
> 
> Versus a dark Kingdom Hearts XIII Mix
> I loved Kingdom Hearts so I'd rather play Kingdom Hearts instead of use a battle system like it. Well Crisis Core had the best battle system for a FF game.





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus would still exist but with another name. Plus I played XIII and the XIII-2 demo at E3..... And the demo was....
> 
> XIII-2 doesn't have many improvements from the last game which was pretty disappointing.
> 
> Neko, Toriyama isn't a good director, he ruined X's story by creating X-2 , he tried recreating X by creating XIII but failed now hes attempting a sequel to a disappointing game





Daftvirgin said:


> Yup Yup, Yaag Rosch was even a better character than Jihl Nabaat. And Paradigms are awesome, adds strategy into real time battles. I haven't finished the game though, have to grind cp and credits and is something that would take forever so I quit. But hey, why should I complain about that since its a RPG-game





Daftvirgin said:


> Noctis, everyone already knows Versus is superior to XIII, but that doesn't necessary mean that XIII has to suck. For some people like you, XIII was a total fail, while others actually enjoyed it. Of course, XIII is nothing compared to Versus, but Versus has been into development for too long now, and by the original creator of the FF series, of course its gonna be better (for the first time we're gonna see blood ).





Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Nomura isn't the original creator of FF, it was Sakaguchi who left the company after FFX, I know some people liked XIII but have they played the earlier games like FF6, FF9, or FFX? Newcomers into Final Fantasy, might have started off with XIII can liked it. I can understand that since they didn't play the older ones. But I am disappoint because FFXIII's story wasn't well represented...



...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> ...



Lol Aeion, you would understand if you played XIII and other FF games, But bottom line is Versus will pwn FFXIII to the down


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

Too many Roman Numerals  I've only played FF for Gameboy Advanced and DS


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Too many Roman Numerals  I've only played FF for Gameboy Advanced and DS



Play Versus and you will reach JRPG Nirvana 
It be a PS3 Exclusive btw so your lucky to have one


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 29, 2011)

How is the tournament going?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Play Versus and you will reach JRPG Nirvana
> It be a PS3 Exclusive btw so your lucky to have one



Storyline, please? 



NeoKurama said:


> How is the tournament going?



Ask Neko


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 29, 2011)

Neko, if you're online, inform me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Storyline, please?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


>



 I'll read it later


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'll read it later



You lazy bastard


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You lazy bastard



       !


----------



## Motochika (Jun 30, 2011)

lol you guys are still going at it!


----------



## DanE (Jun 30, 2011)

I would have though it would be over by now.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

It's being going a bit slow. Contenders aren't going online as much.. but we're still doing it!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Onward, christian soldiers!  Let us move on with the toruney! Progression is in the face of the beholder and it is successful 

Where's SBrown? He has some updating to do


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Is everyone dead?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 30, 2011)

Im still waiting for second round of loser tourney


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2011)

Where the hell is SBrown?!


----------



## SBrown (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry. Between work and this family crisis, ive had little time to be online. But ill send the updated roster to Neko later tonight... (maybe earlier if i can)


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, sorry to hear that  Don't sweat, SBrown, take as much time as you'd like.. This tourney looks like it's gonna take weeks... lol but we won't give up


----------



## SBrown (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Rosters are looking good 

Prince, get your game on, man!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm Alive!!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

Ill do my best in the Loser Tourney Aeion  and the fact I had to face the second best Sasori user in the second round doesnt help >.>


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

He used Sasori?


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 1, 2011)

lol I thought that clown was banned.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

Aeion said:


> He used Sasori?



No he used Pain, he just blocked every opportunity I had with Hinata...


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

What supports did he use?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 1, 2011)

Itachi and Sasori, both that can fuck me over in Kick back ougis and those are rare when your opponent subs every chance you have for a kick back ouigi


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm... Pein  His Tsunade with Sakura/Pein support destroyed me last time. Wasn't prepared with counters for that set... I'm up against DHDC next.. So I wonder how I'm gonna do


----------



## SBrown (Jul 1, 2011)

haha. dont stress it Aeion. You wont face him. Its gonna be me!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2011)

oh yeah! You still have to face DHDC. I totally forgot about that.


LMFAO, good luck dude :rofl


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

So this tournament is officially dead? This is getting kind of ridiculous now


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

no one wants to play and I tried.......


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Neko, I see you and Noctis online at the same time every day and yet you two don't decide to battle


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

we battled and he recorded our fights I lost all of them


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Did you PM SBrown?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

hmm noctis won he was suppose too


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

winner or loser regardless someone must pm SBrown...


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

fine I'll pm


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

and where is DHDC  the guy has been gone for weeks


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

I guess DHDC is DQ?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

I guess he is DQ he failed to respond to SBrown


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

Then... me vs SBrown then... the tourney proceeds


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

yup and we'll see who wins


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 2, 2011)

I wanted a DHDC vs Aeion fight.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 2, 2011)

So did I. Looked like he chickened out. I'm not surprised


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

umm ok Sbrown just has to update


----------



## SBrown (Jul 2, 2011)

I talked to DHDC7 we are probably gonna play tomorrow. Its been my fault not his. I have just been too busy to be online much lately.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 2, 2011)

oh it's cool


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 2, 2011)

Im still alive, just waiting for second round.....

Anyways I got back from the new transformers movie


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I talked to DHDC7 we are probably gonna play tomorrow. Its been my fault not his. I have just been too busy to be online much lately.



*CoughNetflixCough*  Busy huh? 




Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Im still alive, just waiting for second round.....
> 
> Anyways I got back from the new transformers movie



Lilboycamebackfromthemovies How was it?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lilboycamebackfromthemovies How was it?



Bitch I be 18 

Eh 8/10, it was satisfying


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

I bet if Noctis was in it you'd say 15/10


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I bet if Noctis was in it you'd say 15/10



That would be random brah 

Final Fantasy doesn't clash with Transformers


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

what is so damn special about Noctis merge Sasuke Uchiha with Cloud and there you go


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 3, 2011)

Shota said:


> what is so damn special about Noctis merge Sasuke Uchiha with Cloud and there you go



Noctis was created before Sasuke, thus Noctis is technically original. Nomura isn't using Cloud's personality for Noctis, no matter how much u see it in him. Hes using a new type of personality he hasn't used yet in a Final Fantasy Character. Basically so far from what he says, hes shy person but he tries to hide it by acting cool, plus hes carefree around his friends.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

But I suspect that personality is used allot 

something about Noctis pisses me off yet idk...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 3, 2011)

Shota said:


> But I suspect that personality is used allot
> 
> something about Noctis pisses me off yet idk...



Maybe it's Sasuke 
But I assure you that Noctis is an original creation and Nomura is going to make an original personality that a Final Fantasy character hasn't used yet.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Noctis was created before Sasuke



Year in which Noctis was created, plx?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Year in which Noctis was created, plx?



2001 brah


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> 2001 brah



Then Sasuke was created before Noctis, 1999


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> 2001 brah





Aeion said:


> Then Sasuke was created before Noctis, 1999



my original point proven


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Then Sasuke was created before Noctis, 1999



Noctis be created before Taka Sasuke


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Noctis be created before Taka Sasuke



That proves nothing


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 3, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That proves nothing



Its proves alot, that Sasuke is merely a Noctis fanboy


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

That's like saying Michael Jackson is a fanboy of Bieber


----------



## Alicia (Jul 3, 2011)

lol Noctis has pre-shippuden Sasuke personality with Sasuke Taka hair.
=> Personality and character traits of Sasuke was first by Kishi, Style of appearance first by Nomura 




btw, this discussion is sooo off topic lol


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

hmm were talking about games and naruto


----------



## Alicia (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't watch or read naruto anymore  

*Spoiler*: __ 



is that bad?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

well neither do I lol


----------



## Alicia (Jul 3, 2011)

you rather watch Ash crossdress as a french maid, riiiight?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!!!!!  lol


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I don't watch or read naruto anymore





Shota said:


> well neither do I lol



What the fuck are you two doing here


----------



## Alicia (Jul 3, 2011)

trollin' ?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> lol Noctis has pre-shippuden Sasuke personality with Sasuke Taka hair.
> => Personality and character traits of Sasuke was first by Kishi, Style of appearance first by Nomura
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, Personality and Character traits are way different from first part sasuke, If you seen the translations for the dialogue by Noctis in the 2011 trailer then you'll see acting like Tidus of some sort 




Aeion said:


> That's like saying Bieber is a fanboy of Michael Jackson



Fixed


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

Tidus and Zack fair tie for my fav FF characters but Sazh is NUMBER 1


----------



## Alicia (Jul 3, 2011)

I've only played FF XIII because I only got a PS3 and not PSone or PS2 
And Lightning all the way!! pek


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 3, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I've only played FF XIII because I only got a PS3 and not PSone or PS2
> And Lightning all the way!! pek



Versus XIII is PS3 Exclusive


----------



## Alicia (Jul 3, 2011)

I know lol I'm gonna get it anyway just _because_ Noctis Reminds me of pre-shippuden Sasuke


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

lol I'm gettng FF14 for it's create a char gameplay


----------



## Alicia (Jul 3, 2011)

Not sure to get FF XIV. All I know is that XIV is online RPG? 

And I bet there are gonna be tons of Cloud and Noctis look-alikes with that create a character stuff


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah or White Knight Chronicals II


----------



## Alicia (Jul 3, 2011)

IGN review said it was an outdated and not really a creative game, was like a good old PS2 RPG


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

IGN has horrible reviewers I doubt some even play the game. Yet I'll get Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3, Bleach Soul Ressureccion, and White Knight Chronicals II maybe Versus XIII


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Aeion said:
> 
> 
> > That's like saying Bieber is a fanboy of Michael Jackson
> ...



This I guess in conclusion, we both agree to this



Aeion said:


> That's like saying Noctis is a fanboy of Sasuke



You see how my magic works?


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, what has happened to this thread.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 3, 2011)

I honestly do not even know  SBrown watches Netflix all day, DHDC comes online, sees no one is playing, then signs off. Idk what Neko's doing, god knows what Noctis is doing (), Valakrie's dead, rosters aren't being updated, and I'ma justa loftin here


----------



## Narancia (Jul 3, 2011)

Sbrown will update 

you guys just get your asses online so we can end this


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I honestly do not even know  SBrown watches Netflix all day, DHDC comes online, sees no one is playing, then signs off. Idk what Neko's doing, *god knows what Noctis is doing ()*, Valakrie's dead, rosters aren't being updated, and I'ma justa loftin here



Brah I be developing the PSP game with my game dev team in the down time


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Brah I be developing the PSP game with my game dev team in the down time



I swear you were relaxing, thinking about The Sasuke Ripoff at that Transie movie


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

GAH!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE DANDICA!!!!!! he appeared in a rank match he used sasori and step + tilted the whole match! that is why Nuns2 sucks became of these broken chars like sasori.

Also Tourney begins whenever just report the wins


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I swear you were relaxing, thinking about The Sasuke Ripoff at that Transie movie



Bitch I don't know what your talking about 

But seriously I be working with an engine to develop a PSP game


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Shota said:


> GAH!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE DANDICA!!!!!! he appeared in a rank match he used sasori and step + tilted the whole match! that is why Nuns2 sucks became of these broken chars like sasori.



Lol, I don't even fight those people. I check their top 3, before playing. If any goddamn puppet user, for that matter,  is even one of them, I leave. Hell, if they even have a _display picture_ of a puppet user, I won't play them 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Bitch I don't know what your talking about



Ma bitch, you know exactleh what I'm talking about 



> But seriously I be working with an engine to develop a PSP game



But seriously, you is a game software engineer?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> But seriously, you is a game software engineer?



Software Engineering student at a University and a Game developer at a Game dev Company I joined a year ago


----------



## Alicia (Jul 4, 2011)

Duuude!! Respect! I always wanted to become a game developer!! 
What did you study before software engineering?

Too bad I'm studying Economics. I know nothing about software and computers


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Duuude!! Respect! I always wanted to become a game developer!!
> What did you study before software engineering?
> 
> Too bad I'm studying Economics. I know nothing about software and computers



More like a minor Game developer lol
Idk, in High school I was studying the crap to get into Software Engineering


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> More like a minor Game developer lol
> Idk, in High school I was studying the crap to get into Software Engineering



Just comp Science and such nonsense?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 4, 2011)

What you studying, Aeion?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Just comp Science and such nonsense?



Comp Sci, Physics, Calculus, Advanced Functions, Chemistry, etc.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> What you studying, Aeion?



I'm still in highschool. Was thinking about going into the medical field, but heh  what about you?



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Comp Sci, Physics, Calculus, Advanced Functions, Chemistry, etc.



You need chemistry for computer engineering?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I
> You need chemistry for computer engineering?



Software Engineering =/= Computer Engineering

But no, it was just a mark booster for me


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Software Engineering =/= Computer Engineering
> 
> But no, it was just a mark booster for me



typo, typo 

And I dunno, some people are telling me you need Chemistry, and I always wondered why


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> typo, typo
> 
> And I dunno, some people are telling me you need Chemistry, and I always wondered why



Maybe for first year, but tahts probably it 

But Chemistry be cake for me


----------



## Alicia (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm still in highschool. Was thinking about going into the medical field, but heh  what about you?



I'm in high school too but I'm currently in an economic branch, so I'll most likely continue into that. But I always wanted to be a mangaka (having your own manga must be awesome ), a game/tech developer (well maybe not a coder or technical stuff, but for example designer, writer or even CEO lol) and a DJ (I luv music )


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Maybe for first year, but tahts probably it
> 
> But Chemistry be cake for me



That's whack. That's like saying you need woodshop for cardiologist


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

SO THE TOURNAMENT.......???


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That's whack. That's like saying you need woodshop for cardiologist



Meh as long as I get to being a game developer any course is good enough for me 

I also like to think about being a game developer when I drive to University in my Mercedes everyday 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Problem? 


Anyways Im still waiting for the god damn second round >.<!!!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 4, 2011)

I think you drive that Chevrolet in the background instead


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I think you drive that Chevrolet in the background instead



LOL no


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> LOL no



LOL orly?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> LOL orly?



I could show you me in front of the Mercedes but that would be exposing my identity wouldn't it?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 4, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I could show you me in front of the Mercedes but that would be exposing my identity wouldn't it?



That, and it could be any random dude taking a pic in front of his Mercedes


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Aeion said:


> That, and it could be any random dude taking a pic in front of his Mercedes



Problem?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

Round 2 has begun


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Kk I need to know who im facing in the loser tourney now


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

lol I like muffins


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 4, 2011)

lol Oh no...will me and Noctis even be able to connect?  If not, then I'll just forfeit.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Wait oh shit I had to face Neko????

Neko I never faced you yet?!?! You forfeited?!!?!





Valakrie said:


> lol Oh no...will me and Noctis even be able to connect?  If not, then I'll just forfeit.



No don't forfeit, Ill set up wired connection when you want to fight me but it has to be in the evenning tomrrow


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

the recorded battles


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Shota said:


> the recorded battles



I was using Itachi!! He is banned! Plus we tied 1-1 with Hinata and Kabuto >.>


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

fine rematch! now!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Kk Im getting on


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Well Neko won our fight (Sorry Aeion )


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

ehh I still say noctis eased up but what eva


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 4, 2011)

Shota said:


> ehh I still say noctis eased up but what eva



I wouldn't say I eased up, I just didn't want to use cheap tactics in a tournament when everyone is fighting fairly


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 4, 2011)

So I suppose me and Neko face off next...I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 4, 2011)

Valakrie I'm gonna go all out.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

SBrown beat DHDC?... what does this mean?!?!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

Sbrown has power  

shit if I win I gotta fight DHDC


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> Sbrown has power
> 
> shit if I win I gotta fight DHDC



Don't give him any opening's Neko, wait for him to attack you first, attacking him first is a bad decision


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well Neko won our fight (Sorry Aeion )



 You are no longer in the King's royal lineage, Mr "Prince"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 5, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You are no longer in the King's royal lineage, Mr "Prince"



Let Neko have his time to shine 

Our battle will be one day


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

And when that day comes great tragedies shall succumb to the Earth!


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 5, 2011)

Lolwut. DHDC lost? GG SBrown.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 5, 2011)

Shota said:


> Sbrown will update
> 
> you guys just get your asses online so we can end this



TRUE



Aeion said:


> I honestly do not even know  SBrown watches Netflix all day, DHDC comes online, sees no one is playing, then signs off. Idk what Neko's doing, god knows what Noctis is doing (), Valakrie's dead, rosters aren't being updated, and I'ma justa loftin here



FALSE


lol. I work full time so I can only get online in the evenings, but I leave my PS3 on 24/7 (usually it stays on Netflix or PS Life when im not there). As for DHDC7, I swear I used to see him online like everyday. But now everytime I'm online he's not there. I just wanna beat him and end this month old tourny! lol


----------



## SBrown (Jul 5, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Lolwut. DHDC lost? GG SBrown.


Nope. we havent played yet. The roster shows that result because at the time it was posted, we were ruling that he was DQ'd due to lack of participation. But I talked to him and he is still down to fight.



Aeion said:


> SBrown beat DHDC?... what does this mean?!?!



Nah havent plyd hm yet. But I do plan to win... hopefully 


Shota said:


> Sbrown has power
> 
> shit if I win I gotta fight DHDC



 lets hope so. lol

But if you do face him instead of me, be careful with those melee combos! He wont hesitate to back oigi ya!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Nope. we havent played yet. The roster shows that result because at the time it was posted, we were ruling that he was DQ'd due to lack of participation. But I talked to him and he is still down to fight.



It's been over a week since he said that... He have to proceed with this tourney, man. If he has lack of activity, he has to be disqualified for delaying the tournament. I'm sure this has been said a while back


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

and will be enforced this should have ended a week ago


----------



## Narancia (Jul 5, 2011)

well whatever this tourney was a bad idea I'm retarded for going through with it


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it too late to sign up for this.....whatever you guys call it ^_^


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Is it too late to sign up for this.....whatever you guys call it ^_^



Yeah it be late  But ask SBrown just to make sure


----------



## SBrown (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol... well nothing is impossible. There have been some people who forfeited, so you can take one of their spots in the loser's bracket if you'd like?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

even though I beat Noctis but whatever


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 6, 2011)

So what am i supposed to do ( the chart is confusing =.=" )

My team would be 
Main: Jiraiya
Support 1: Itachi
Support 2: Sasuke Chidori


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

When did SBrown and DHDC fight?


----------



## SBrown (Jul 6, 2011)

Aeion said:


> When did SBrown and DHDC fight?



last night. I didnt feel like playin, but for the sake of progressing this tourny we played 3 matches then went back to what we were doin lol.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> So what am i supposed to do ( the chart is confusing =.=" )
> 
> My team would be
> Main: Jiraiya
> ...




I added you in the tourny. You have just look for your name and the bracket will point to who you need to play.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

I decided I'll upload the final update in the front


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 6, 2011)

I know Aeion it's WTF for us all


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2011)

Aeion you better kick Dans ass


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

The Loser's Bracket really confuses me...  when did... Hohofagfag defeat all those people?


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 6, 2011)

Aeion said:


> The Loser's Bracket really confuses me...  when did... Hohofagfag defeat all those people?



GOD ! STOP CALLING ME THAT ! I will defeat them eventually


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> GOD ! STOP CALLING ME THAT !



*HO HO HO!!!*


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 6, 2011)

Hohofagfag  

Good ole Aeion.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Hohofagfag
> 
> Good ole Aeion.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 6, 2011)

=.=" mad


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 6, 2011)

His reactions make it even funnier.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Lmao, that's what makes it so funny


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm done with this ppl fight or there DQ I need this over by tomorrow 

if you can't fight then forfeit I have no more time or patience.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Pm those in the loser brackets who have matches still going...


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lmao, that's what makes it so funny



I am done with you man


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 7, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'm done with this ppl fight or there DQ I need this over by tomorrow
> 
> if you can't fight then forfeit I have no more time or patience.


OK, well I guess we have to have our match later this afternoon.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

I guess I'll have to fight DHDC today...  Can't practice for that either because no one's at his level...




Hohohaha said:


> I am done with you man



Hoho...ho?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

it ends tonight


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

N0. Like SBrown said, some people work full time or are busy for certain things. But if certain people don't play in a certain amount of time, they deserve to be DQ so the tourney can proceed


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

yet weren't you the one who said someone should be DQ for holding up the tourney.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Exactly, not "everyone will be DQ and this tournament will end immediately if one person is holding up the tourney" 

C'mon man!!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

I never said that.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Well.. my connection's being a bitch today.. I don't know when it'll be fine for today. Also don't know when DHDC will be on. That dude comes on whenever he feels like it


----------



## Alicia (Jul 7, 2011)

How come Hobohaha could join in mid-tournament? I though it was impossible to join a tournament while it is still going on??  



Hobohaha


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> How come Hobohaha could join in mid-tournament? I though it was impossible to join a tournament while it is still going on??
> 
> 
> 
> Hobohaha



Yeah! If Hobofagfag can join mid-tourney, so should DaftVirgin! 

Hobofagfag


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

If hoho can join join Mid Tourney, I should fight him getting out of DQ state


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 7, 2011)

My hands went numb fight ultimate melee with slickcat =.=", then countless battles with Valakrie, maybe I need some rest until I can fight the tournament ( what a shame losing to Valakrie so many times XD )


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok Neko take me out of the tournament, I'm not going to be available for the rest of the night. I have no idea who you're fighting but...good luck!!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

hmm I had a change of heart I'll smash uou later.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jul 7, 2011)

is it too late to participate?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

*YES. *


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

serious NO MORE NEW PEOPLE 

but you can pm me for a spot in singles tourney.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

When is singles tourney?


----------



## SBrown (Jul 7, 2011)

Aeion said:


> The Loser's Bracket really confuses me...  when did... Hohofagfag defeat all those people?



He wanted to play so I put him in the spot where someone else had dropped out. So instead of just giving someone a bye to the next round, they have to play Hohohaha



Aeion said:


> Well.. my connection's being a bitch today.. I don't know when it'll be fine for today. Also don't know when DHDC will be on. That dude comes on whenever he feels like it



He is online right now. I PMd him and told him that he has to figiht you for the finals.



Daftvirgin said:


> How come Hobohaha could join in mid-tournament? I though it was impossible to join a tournament while it is still going on??
> 
> 
> Hobohaha



I never knew you wanted to join. If there is someone that has dropped out, as long as they weren't in the winner's bracket, I see no reason why you can't take their place. But at the end of the day, its up to Neko.



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> If hoho can join join Mid Tourney, I should fight him getting out of DQ state



Um well you can fight him and knock him out urself if you both progress that far in the loser's bracket ^_^


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 7, 2011)

Too much confusion.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

Daft may join! 

singles start soon. 

and ppl battle fast! we need to end this!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

ALRIGHT... THE FINAL SHOWDOWN...


This... *IS FOR THE PRINCE!!!*


----------



## SBrown (Jul 7, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Too much confusion.



Neo! its been awhile, bro


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

So am I back in the tournament?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

Sbrown did that even though I won.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 7, 2011)

Shota said:


> Sbrown did that even though I won.



SBrown did what?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

SBrown said:


> SBrown did what?



I beat Noctis yet it shows he won


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

This guy comes on whenever he wants, demands me to hurry up, spams tilt, then abruptly leaves mid-game to go play Fifa? 

Damn, DHDC. I think you've been stalling this tournament enough


----------



## SBrown (Jul 7, 2011)

Shota said:


> I beat Noctis yet it shows he won



You're PM said 





> I lost to Noctis


 And I thought you also daid that you dropped out of the tourny earlier?



Aeion said:


> This guy comes on whenever he wants, demands me to hurry up, spams tilt, then abruptly leaves mid-game to go play Fifa?
> 
> Damn, DHDC. I think you've been stalling this tournament enough



I thought you guys rescheduled because of your connection?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2011)

SBrown said:


> You're PM said  And I thought you also daid that you dropped out of the tourny earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you guys rescheduled because of your connection?



That's not why. My connection was decent enough to continue, I said that if we reschedule, my connection may not be in good enough health at that moment. I just disconnected, and was going to face him again until he's like "oooooh let's do this tomorrow. I have no evident reason as to why I must spontaneously leave and I'll refrain from telling you guys why. I'll abruptly sign out now, just to sign in 11 minutes later and play Fifa 11" 

 If this guy deliberately stalls any longer, he's going to have to be disqualified, whether people agree with it or not. This damn tournament should have ended weeks ago


----------



## Narancia (Jul 7, 2011)

it was recorded battles 

and we refought cause he used itachi


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2011)

Shota said:


> it was recorded battles
> 
> and we refought cause he used itachi



This be true


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 8, 2011)

Shota said:


> hmm I had a change of heart I'll smash uou later.


Heh heh, we'll see.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 8, 2011)

So Neko, where is the thread for the singles tournament?


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 8, 2011)

Wait, I am confused, who am I supposed to play =.="


----------



## SBrown (Jul 8, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Wait, I am confused, who am I supposed to play =.="



On the roster it says you fight Rasendori.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

I hate Bell Canada


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I hate Bell Canada



Aeion you live in Canada? Which Province and City?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

I love that RP 

and umm is anyone available to fight.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Aeion you live in Canada? Which Province and City?



Brampton, Ontario. Yoooo? 



Shota said:


> I love that RP
> 
> and umm is anyone available to fight.



Me and DHDC fought like, 6 times because of rule breaking.. we had 3 fair rounds respecting the rules and the final outcome was 2-1, with me coming out as the winner...

But, because DHDC's mad about losing, he does not agree with this, and insists that he uploads the recorded videos to the forums. So in conclusion, you guys are going to have to determine who was breaking the rules as much as him and myself claim


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

ok we'll decide


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Brampton, Ontario. Yoooo?



Damn Brampton (I have a few good friends there I visit every once in a while), I'm going between Guelph and Waterloo 

Im a University student at Waterloo and I live in Guelph 



DHDC is spazzing over losing a tourney meant for fun? Wow that guy is a sore loser..... 

Hell you dont see me complaining losing to Neko, I actually acknowledge Neko's win against me seeing that hes improving


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Damn Brampton (I have a few good friends there I visit every once in a while), I'm going between Guelph and Waterloo
> 
> Im a University student at Waterloo and I live in Guelph



Lulz, Waterloo.. that name is so funny 

And I may be going to University of Guelph.. I haven't decided yet 





> DHDC is spazzing over losing a tourney meant for fun? Wow that guy is a sore loser.....
> 
> Hell you dont see me complaining losing to Neko, I actually acknowledge Neko's win against me seeing that hes improving



That's what I'm saying. This guy feels all high & mighty that he's so good and beat almost everyone on this forum.. and then he comes by me, loses, and just can't accept that  

Honestly.. how is he gonna join this forum randomly, because some fool named infamy was talking shiz, randomly join mid-tourney, saying he's here for fun, and then bring all this trouble and recording to the forum because he fears losing? ...


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

he(DHDC) knows I'm still improving yet just goes on rank match to get a easy win from me.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lulz, Waterloo.. that name is so funny
> 
> And I may be going to University of Guelph.. I haven't decided yet



Pshhh I live like 5 minutes away from the University of Guelph 





Aeion said:


> That's what I'm saying. This guy feels all high & mighty that he's so good and beat almost everyone on this forum.. and then he comes by me, loses, and just can't accept that
> 
> Honestly.. how is he gonna join this forum, random, because some fool named infamy was talking shiz, randomly join mid-tourney, saying he's here for fun, and then bring all this trouble and recording to the forum because he fears losing? ...




Again hes a sore loser, he can't handle losing 

Just to piss him off Im gonna say you won


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Shota said:


> he(DHDC) knows I'm still improving yet just goes on rank match to get a easy win from me.



Wow.. you faced him in Ranked? What need did he have to do that? He's just milking free wins.. You see? DHDC abuses the condition to his advantage 



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Pshhh I live like 5 minutes away from the University of Guelph



I'm an hour from Guelph.. I may move there 

Or I may move to Hamilton and go to McMasters 





> Again hes a sore loser, he can't handle losing
> 
> Just to piss him off Im gonna say you won



Lololol, the King approves of the Prince's methods


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm an hour from Guelph.. I may move there
> 
> Or I may move to Hamilton and go to McMasters



Do eeetttt 



Aeion said:


> Lololol, the King approves of the Prince's methods


----------



## SBrown (Jul 8, 2011)

Shota said:


> ok we'll decide



Kewl. I'll remain unbiased and will give a fair opinion too.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

Just waiting for DHDC to post the videos... if he's even going to do so.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm mad at DHDC but I'm in a idgaf mood


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm mad at DHDC for resulting to this. When I figured out that this guy could possibly be my equal, maybe better, I was glad to know someone came up to the top playing fairly and abiding by courtesy and not cheap tricks in Ranked Matches..

But I've seen the gentleman for his true colours these past few days, and it saddens me. It saddens me greatly 















































But I won so!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2011)

Idk why he cares so greatly about staying in an Tourney made for fun


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 9, 2011)

Funny thing is I heard he's currently in another tourney too. With more pros and more status. So why he cares about this backwater, local tourney, I really don't know


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Funny thing is I heard he's currently in another tourney too. With more pros and more status. So why he cares about this backwater, local tourney, I really don't know


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

=/ there is too much hating going on in this forum.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 9, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Lulz, Waterloo.. that name is so funny
> 
> And I may be going to University of Guelph.. I haven't decided yet



We have a town called Waterloo here in Belgium where Napoleon Bonaparte was defeated 

 you Canadian copycats


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 9, 2011)

Sore loser or not, I hope DHDC posts those videos because I just want to see him play Aeion lol.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

DHDC is one of the best people Aeion has ever faced on this forum.. Though he wishes more of the fights were played fairly, and not desperately for the tourney


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

TOXXY!!!!!!!


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Shota said:


> TOXXY!!!!!!!



Lmao, you changed your post too fast for me to respond to all that shiz you said earlier!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Lmao, you changed your post too fast for me to respond to all that shiz you said earlier!



 

TOXXY YOU IZ TROLLIN 

boxxy lol


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

I BEZ TROLLIN U TOXXY!!!!!


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

I wish Detoxified wasn't perma banned.. then you guys can't compare me to that monstrosity


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

DETOXXY!!!!!!


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Where did Aeion go, too many vowels in his name to do that with


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

you mean like this


----------



## Alicia (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Where did Aeion go, too many vowels in his name to do that with


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Shota said:


> you mean like this



Teh fack is that? 


!!!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Teh fack is that?
> 
> 
> 
> !!!


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Shota said:


>



Aeion told me his name was supposed to be Aeiou, all the vowels of the alphabet 

But that was taken so he decided Aeion would be ok


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

you have a fucked up pic use BOXXY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL, my avy... I know you'd tap that, Neko 

Someone told me the same thing in that UNS2 thread. I told them I'd get much more pictures like my avy, but for the sake of staying under the radar...


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

not even  

ehh I see but come on a boxxy set you'd be way off radar


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right thread, but here goes:

Is anyone her a beginner in this game, like me?
If so, I'd like to play some games to get better, as I really suck. And I mean REALLY suck, lol.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

O.o Scizor practice with me


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Shota said:


> O.o Scizor practice with me



Alright. ^^

I'll finish this match real quick (with a loss) and then we can play ^^

Just send a challenge or however that's settled in this game.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread, but here goes:
> 
> Is anyone her a beginner in this game, like me?
> If so, I'd like to play some games to get better, as I really suck. And I mean REALLY suck, lol.



Scizor, I know an officially talented UNS trainer that could help you with anything you need. He goes by the name of... Aeion ()

He can help you with everything, when using combos is safe, how to use support properly, how to use your ninja tools, specific characters to start off with, use of ougis, Team Gauge, etc.

I did this training session with Neko, and he's amazing now 

If you want to start my- I mean Aeion's straining session add his PSN: *Skyxen*

The sensei shall be waiting.. to make you into a pro


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Scizor, I know an officially talented UNS trainer that could help you with anything you need. He goes by the name of... Aeion ()
> 
> He can help you with everything, when using combos is safe, how to use support properly, how to use your ninja tools, specific characters to start off with, use of ougis, Team Gauge, etc.
> 
> ...



That sounds awesome.

I already added him, so he can simply send me an invite and we can have said session (as I'm not hearing anything from Neko..) ^^


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> That sounds awesome.
> 
> I already added him, so he can simply send me an invite and we can have said session (as I'm not hearing anything from Neko..) ^^



You added him a long time ago? If so, what was your PSN again? Aeion tends to forget these things 

And yeah. By the time we're done, you'll have a 80% winning rate


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> You added him a long time ago? If so, what was your PSN again? Aeion tends to forget these things
> 
> And yeah. By the time we're done, you'll have a 80% winning rate



Sounds awesome. ^^

My PSN is ScizorSB


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> You added him a long time ago? If so, what was your PSN again? Aeion tends to forget these things
> 
> And yeah. By the time we're done, you'll have a 80% winning rate



Aeion isn't much of a sensei he trained me.  a testament to his training skills.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Sounds awesome. ^^
> 
> My PSN is ScizorSB



Hm, I think he may have you. Well, everything's cleared up now, at least 



Shota said:


> Aeion isn't much of a sensei he trained me.  a testament to his training skills.



Pfft, if he didn't train you, you'd still be doing combos nonstop while getting raped in every hole by everyone 

You're a skilled fighter thanks to him, and don't you forget that


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Hm, I think he may have you. Well, everything's cleared up now, at least



Will he be training me today, or some other time?

In other news, I just won my second online match :ho lol
after 30+ matches


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Will he be training me today, or some other time?
> 
> In other news, I just won my second online match :ho lol
> after 30+ matches



Well, his annoying brother is currently hogging the PS3, as usual 

But chances are he will be free today, whenever you're ready 

And 2 wins with over 30 plays?  No matter, your loses shall stay at 28 for eternity, while your wins shall be infinite, after my training!  I mean his training


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Pfft, if he didn't train you, you'd still be doing combos nonstop while getting raped in every hole by everyone
> 
> You're a skilled fighter thanks to him, and don't you forget that



Skill Fighter you must have me confused  

hmm eventual knowledge and he knows it.  

Pfft if you call utterly humiliating/obliterating me yes I was trained.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Well, his annoying brother is currently hogging the PS3, as usual
> 
> But chances are he will be free today, whenever you're ready
> 
> And 2 wins with over 30 plays?  No matter, your loses shall stay at 28 for eternity, while your wins shall be infinite, after my training!  I mean his training



I see. Well, I can play pretty much any time between now and in 45 minutes from now.

And yes, I REALLY suck. I might even be too much for the sensei, lol.

I really dont understand:

Melee attacks get punished, tilts get punished, kunais miss, specials get punished and ultimates get punished. 

What the heck is left


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Shota said:


> Pfft if you call utterly humiliating/obliterating me yes I was trained.



Hmm... I just noticed.. I still have more to teach you, Neko. This will separate the averages from the pros. I'll see you in my office later... alone 



Scizor said:


> I see. Well, I can play pretty much any time between now and in 45 minutes from now.
> 
> And yes, I REALLY suck. I might even be too much for the sensei, lol.
> 
> ...



no0o0, all of those are great.. under certain circumstances

For example, melee is amazing when your opponent is in chakra denial (not enough chakra to substitute). This is actually, the only safe and great time to use melee.

Tilts are amazing, but not all characters have amazing tilts. There's many different types of tilts; bulk tilts, summon tilts, swift tilts.. and just plain crappy tilts. The right characters make tilting amazing, and no one can bitch at you for not using melee  I'll teach you how to properly execute certain tilts soon enough 

Kunais.. in my opinion only have 2 uses; charging up Team Gauge and preventing opponents from awakening. Don't abuse these though, or people will complain you're spamming 

Specials and ougis will always get punished if you do it in broad daylight. The only time to safely do these is if;

1. Your opponent is airborne and falling (after team flying kick, after certain combos, after certain jutsu [Kabuto's, Tenten's, etc])

2. Your opponent is physically distracted (Kabuto/Tenten's jutsu could be applied here, but I'm mostly focusing on Hidan support). This could also be applied to recoil animation (when your opponent is hit, and stepping back). This is usually used with dash + team, but people are becoming against that, these days... 

3. Your opponent's block has been broken and they're dazed 


That's my bit for now.. I'll demonstrate the rest to you during our training sessions


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Hmm... I just noticed.. I still have more to teach you, Neko. This will separate the averages from the pros. I'll see you in my office later... alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info ^^

I'm ready when Aeion is.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

YAAY, MY BRO LEFT,.. I MEAN AEION'S BRO LEFT.. He shall be signing in shortly!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> YAAY, MY BRO LEFT,.. I MEAN AEION'S BRO LEFT.. He shall be signing in shortly!



Awesome.

he can simply send me an invite for a battle ^^

Singles first, please. And no ranked, offc


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Hmm... I just noticed.. I still have more to teach you, Neko. This will separate the averages from the pros. I'll see you in my office later... alone



BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Awesome.
> 
> he can simply send me an invite for a battle ^^
> 
> Singles first, please. And no ranked, offc



Alright.. Lemme just finished my assigned singles with DaftVirgin first 



Shota said:


> BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The bull does not shit


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Alright.. Lemme just finished my assigned singles with DaftVirgin first



Alright.

I'm waiting in online battle. This is enough for you to be able to send me an invite, right?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

fine we'll see this training disguised as humiliating me!


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 9, 2011)

SBrown said:


> On the roster it says you fight Rasendori.



Who is that guy, never saw him show up


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Alright.
> 
> I'm waiting in online battle. This is enough for you to be able to send me an invite, right?



Answer my messages and join my chat room!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

I did, I did.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Who is that guy, never saw him show up



He used to be much more active at the.beginning of the tourney. Shoot him a PM on this site and if it gets to the point where the tourney is waiting for him to respond to.move on, he will be DQd and you'll face either Sonic or DaftVirgin.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Lolol, DHDC *PURPOSELY DELETED THE VIDEOS IN FEAR OF BEING WRONG*. That's automatic disqualification for deleted evidence of breaking the rules.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Someone



You know my name


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 9, 2011)

aeion you were complaining about jumpguarding i won first 2-1 but you were cryng like a kid saying i turtle when all you did was jump guard the whole time, i understand you dont want to look like a loser to all these peeps but, i just hope you get the balls to accept you lose i dont delete the videos purpose the card record 2 hours and i were playing with another scrub like you called XD941 also notcis turtled and I still won no complain about it if you want to see the messages i can bring photos of the the original result without complains is 2-1 idc to win a rookie tourney but I just hope you get the balls to accept you lost and you know it buddy


----------



## Alicia (Jul 9, 2011)

SBrown said:


> He used to be much more active at the.beginning of the tourney. Shoot him a PM on this site and if it gets to the point where the tourney is waiting for him to respond to.move on, he will be DQd and you'll face either Sonic or DaftVirgin.



Lolwhut? So now I'm suddenly in the tournament without being notified?


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

Aeion, per Tourny Rules, if DCDC7 won the round without: Turtling or Grab Spam or using
Chiyo, Sasori, or Itachi, then he progress as the winner of this match.

However, If you believe that he did break one or more of these rules and he disagrees with you, its gonna be your word vs his. And with no evidence to prove one way or the other, you guys will have to play another best 2/3 match, with either me or Neko in the Chatroom as a witness and also, if DCDC7 is able to, have the matches recorded (AND NOT DELETED AFTERWARDS!).


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> Lolwhut? So now I'm suddenly in the tournament without being notified?



Yea, Neko said you could join. So I redid the brackets to include you. If you dont wanna play just lemme know and I will change the  brackets agn.

EDIT: We added ya right after you said something about Hohoho being able to join, but not you.


----------



## Motochika (Jul 9, 2011)

The tourney not over yet?


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> aeion you were complaining about jumpguarding i won first 2-1 but you were cryng like a kid saying i turtle when all you did was jump guard the whole time, i understand you dont want to look like a loser to all these peeps but, i just hope you get the balls to accept you lose i dont delete the videos purpose the card record 2 hours and i were playing with another scrub like you called XD941 also notcis turtled and I still won no complain about it if you want to see the messages i can bring photos of the the original result without complains is 2-1 idc to win a rookie tourney but I just hope you get the balls to accept you lost and you know it buddy





SBrown said:


> Aeion, per Tourny Rules, if DCDC7 won the round without: Turtling or Grab Spam or using
> Chiyo, Sasori, or Itachi, then he progress as the winner of this match.
> 
> However, If you believe that he did break one or more of these rules and he disagrees with you, its gonna be your word vs his. And with no evidence to prove one way or the other, you guys will have to play another best 2/3 match, with either me or Neko in the Chatroom as a witness and also, if DCDC7 is able to, have the matches recorded (AND NOT DELETED AFTERWARDS!).



You guys aren't listening. DHDC in the beginning won the first round only because he was tilt-abusing, like a Sasori user. He had 5% of his HP left and I had around 15%, then he tilt-abused and I lost. So that didn't count. The next round, we were going to play again, but he said he had to go and went off to play Fifa like an idiot.

The next day, we played again and I won, then he claimed I was jump guarding, so we played again, he won, and he was jump guarding. That's 1-1, after he SPECIFICALLY SAID YESTERDAY, THAT WE WILL START FRESH, 0-0. I was getting fed up with this so I said told him, until you record the matches, I'm not playing, because we need a mediator. He told me he was recording, so we played again.

The final outcome, I won, so it was 2-1. Then he started bitching about this and that not counting. So I told him, if we leave it to me and him to decide who's doing this or that, we won't make any progress, so I told him to upload the videos to the forums so the other members could decide. *HE WILLINGLY AGREED TO THIS,* so I logged out. The next flippin day, this guy is gonna come up to me and tell me the videos were deleted? And that he wants to reply again? No. It doesn't work like that. He knew the stuff he did in those videos, and he knew he would have to take account for it, so he purposely deleted them so he has another chance to play me again. If he's going to twist and manipulate the use of a recording system to his benefit, then he's going to have to be disqualified.

Omecron didn't complain about your cheap ways, DHDC, because he doesn't care. Just like you said, this is a rookie tournament so he doesn't have to go to such lengths just because he lost. Why don't you take you're own advice and accept the fact that you lost, fair and square. I know you feel all high and mighty because you're a good player, but just accept the damn fact that there are others that can beat you. You don't have to go to such lengths to protect your pathetic title.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

Motochika said:


> The tourney not over yet?



Nope... apparently its 'The Tourney that never ends, cuz it goes on and on, my friends.' lol 



Toxified said:


> You guys aren't listening. DHDC in the beginning won the first round only because he was tilt-abusing, like a Sasori user. He had 5% of his HP left and I had around 15%, then he tilt-abused and I lost. So that didn't count. The next round, we were going to play again, but he said he had to go and went off to play Fifa like an idiot.
> 
> The next day, we played again and I won, then he claimed I was jump guarding, so we played again, he won, and he was jump guarding. That's 1-1, after he SPECIFICALLY SAID YESTERDAY, THAT WE WILL START FRESH, 0-0. I was getting fed up with this so I said told him, until you record the matches, I'm not playing, because we need a mediator. He told me he was recording, so we played again.
> 
> ...



I'm listening, but I am being completely unbiased and I will rationally state my concerns; Here are the issues:

The use of tilt repetition may be unsportsmanlike to many people, however, it was not banned in the tourney rules and is therefore legal to use. 
As for the recordinds, it is indeed unethical that he would delete the evidence that would condemn him to lose. But the thing is that we didnt require everyone in this tourny to record their matches. Therefore, if he chooses to, thats up to him, but we can't demand that he provide videos without demanding the same from everyone else. And as previously mentioned, without the videos its your word vs his. So unless you both agree to a winner, we will have to call for a rematch.

This is just my logical opinion of the situation and the appropriate course of action, but I believe the final call is up to Neko (aka Shota) since he was the original host for this tourney.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

SBrown said:


> I'm listening, but I am being completely unbiased and I will rationally state my concerns; Here are the issues:
> 
> The use of tilt repetition may be unsportsmanlike to many people, however, it was not banned in the tourney rules and is therefore legal to use.
> As for the recordinds, it is indeed unethical that he would delete the evidence that would condemn him to lose. But the thing is that we didnt require everyone in this tourny to record their matches. Therefore, if he chooses to, thats up to him, but we can't demand that he provide videos without demanding the same from everyone else. And as previously mentioned, without the videos its your word vs his. So unless you both agree to a winner, we will have to call for a rematch.
> ...



Huh, sounds pretty biased to me. You seem to be completely on DHDC's side on this one. Anyways, here's contradicting those statements, completely inbound to the rules of the tourney

1. Sasori was banned for the following reasons: Misuse of puppet defense (turtling especially beneficial), knockback juggling, *tilt juggling*, and some other minors. The sole reason he was banned was because of *tilt juggling*, the exact same thing DHDC did. Therefore, it's fair to say the same rules must be applied to this situation, due for the intention of Sasori's ban being surrounded by his tilt abusiveness.

2. I clearly remember, in the first few pages of this thread, many people asking what people would do if two participants complain about rules being broken. Many, including Shota, agreed to recording videos, so members on the forum could mediate, and decide the final outcome.

Now, if 2 people, agree to this (me and DHDC both willingly agreed, that the matches that took place on July 7th - July 8th, could be recorded, and then later, uploaded to the forums, to determine the levels of foul play that we both claimed), then it should be taken into account, that these videos will, in fact *reach* the forum to be judged. If DHDC agreed to this, why would he then delete them, because of some phony excuse of another person who has no significance to this tourney or thread? Do you not sense something odd with that? He's trying to avoid the fact that he deleted the videos because he wants a rematch, and agreeing to this is just giving him what he wants. It is unfair to each and every member here that DHDC gets as many rematches as he wants because of his own actions of deleting a video he knew had great importance.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> aeion you were complaining about jumpguarding i won first 2-1 but you were cryng like a kid saying i turtle when all you did was jump guard the whole time, i understand you dont want to look like a loser to all these peeps but, i just hope you get the balls to accept you lose i dont delete the videos purpose the card record 2 hours and i were playing with another scrub like you called XD941 also notcis turtled and I still won no complain about it if you want to see the messages i can bring photos of the the original result without complains is 2-1 idc to win a rookie tourney but I just hope you get the balls to accept you lost and you know it buddy



Meh, I didnt complain because it was just a tourney for fun 

But if you take this tourney seriously about who won... then you are just sad....


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Meh, I didnt complain because it was just a tourney for fun
> 
> But if you take this tourney seriously about who won... then you are just sad....



Told you


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

ok wtf this is a *ROOKIE TOURNEY*

I banned Sasori for tilt abuse, yet tilt abuse in general requires mediation for rematch.

I could careless for videos YET since DHDC doesn't deny he recorded then lets see the records cause. Recording is no available to all yet a recorded match is perfect in this case seeing as rule breaking allegedly occurred Sbrown AND ME will mediate the rematch.

Honestly I rather not just DQ plus if you lost you lost that's that


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Huh, sounds pretty biased to me. You seem to be completely on DHDC's side on this one. Anyways, here's contradicting those statements, completely inbound to the rules of the tourney
> 
> 1. Sasori was banned for the following reasons: Misuse of puppet defense (turtling especially beneficial), knockback juggling, *tilt juggling*, and some other minors. The sole reason he was banned was because of *tilt juggling*, the exact same thing DHDC did. Therefore, it's fair to say the same rules must be applied to this situation, due for the intention of Sasori's ban being surrounded by his tilt abusiveness.
> 
> ...



I'm definitely not on anyone's side, I'm just going by the book on this one. I'm not trying to defend DHDC, its just that you are the offesnive, so it seems like im only targeting you. But some of your complaints simply arent supported by the original rules or the tourny. 


Sasori was banned because he has lots of high priority atks and has too many strengths and not enough weaknesses. Also, he has very few counters(if any) But his tilt is just one of his many advantages. And wasn't the sole reason Sasori was banned... Well at least not in my opinion, but Neko was the one who banned him after all, and I can't speak on his behalf. 

EDIT: Apparently I was wrong lol


 Yes we did, but if I remember correctly, it was decided that since not everyone had a device to record that it would be optional. (kinda like the headset situation) But regardless in the end, nothing was posted on the front page where the rules and instructions were posted. So anything that if not on there, then we can't expect people to do or not do something. Otherwise, everyone would have to read every page of this thread to ensure that they know what to do and what they can't do. 

 I agree... it is very shady that the videos "disappeared" right before we were to review them. And I am very disappointed that DHDC7 didn't upload them as asked, but the fact remains that no one (that I know of ) witnessed the agreement you two had and he never "had" to record the videos to begin with. Its his equipment and his choice. In the future, if anyone agrees on an arrangement like that, it needs to be on a public forum thread or while someone else is in the chatroom.

 Lastly, if you are better than him or visa versa, one more match wont change that. So the next time you guys play, it will be required to be recorded and for a 3rd party to be in the chatroom. And if the matches are played without breaking the rules of the tourney, the rightful winner should emerge.

***Also keep in mind that this isn't the last match. The winner still has to face the winner of the loser's bracket for the grand finale.***


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

Shota said:


> ok wtf this is a *ROOKIE TOURNEY*
> 
> I banned Sasori for tilt abuse, yet tilt abuse in general requires mediation for rematch.
> 
> ...



Shota has made his judgement. I humbly lend my support.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Lastly, if you are better than him or visa versa, one more match wont change that. So the next time you guys play, it will be required to be recorded and for a 3rd party to be in the chatroom. And if the matches are played without breaking the rules of the tourney, the rightful winner should emerge.



Nah, you see, a rematch is exactly what DHDC wants. He wouldn't be doing all this nonsense right now if it weren't for a rematch. If this tourney is going to be so blindsided to his actions, then I'll gladly forfeit from this tournament. I'd rather not take place in a tournament that has been so tainted by fame-hungry participants as much as it already has.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Nah, you see, a rematch is exactly what DHDC wants. He wouldn't be doing all this nonsense right now if it weren't for a rematch. If this tourney is going to be so blindsided to his actions, then I'll gladly forfeit from this tournament. I'd rather not take place in a tournament that has been so tainted by fame-hungry participants as much as it already has.



:/ 

ok well the fun of this tourney was killed when I allowed pros like DHDC and you to play. I mean this was for fun till people forgot to do there matches. Now I don't understand why all this BS has to continue so to be fair I'll DQ you both and turn the losers to current so we may finish. 

I don't fucking wanna Hear DHDC or Aeion say it's unfair dude your both  beyond everyones level here you'd be an ass to just fight people who can't fight back. Plus I'm strapped for time


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

Shota said:


> :/
> 
> ok well the fun of this tourney was killed when I allowed pros like DHDC and you to play. I mean this was for fun till people forgot to do there matches. Now I don't understand why all this BS has to continue so to be fair I'll DQ you both and turn the losers to current so we may finish.
> 
> I don't fucking wanna Hear DHDC or Aeion say it's unfair dude your both  beyond everyones level here you'd be an ass to just fight people who can't fight back. Plus I'm strapped for time



I've done nothing this whole tourney. I've restricted myself from advanced moves during this whole tourney. I've had fair games with everyone, played fairly with everyone, and had no complaints with anyone in this tourney until I faced DHDC.

But sure, whatever. DQ me, I'm fine with that, do whatever you need to do. I'm sorry I didn't prevent my skill from surpassing all of you guys. I guess this means I'm not allowed to participate in any other tourney in the future because of my disease.

Fun playing/challenging all of you, hope we can do it again sometime.. or I guess not


----------



## SBrown (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> Nah, you see, a rematch is exactly what DHDC wants. He wouldn't be doing all this nonsense right now if it weren't for a rematch. If this tourney is going to be so blindsided to his actions, then I'll gladly forfeit from this tournament. I'd rather not take place in a tournament that has been so tainted by fame-hungry participants as much as it already has.



But didn't he do a rematch for you when you requested it? But in my personal opinion, a rematch isn't too huge of a thing to ask for (if its a game based skill) because the better player should always win(well at least the majority of the time). But still forfeiting is your prerogative and you do have every right to do so if you choose. It just stinks that this tourney has progressed this far, only to have one of the final matches end in such an anticlimactic manner. 

EDIT: This always happens.. by the time I post something, there have already been like 5 other replies lol. But i was looking forward to battling Aeion in the tourney. =/ Oh well.. iGuess player matches will have to do. =P


----------



## Narancia (Jul 9, 2011)

Toxified said:


> I've done nothing this whole tourney. I've restricted myself from advanced moves during this whole tourney. I've had fair games with everyone, played fairly with everyone, and had no complaints with anyone in this tourney until I faced DHDC.
> 
> But sure, whatever. DQ me, I'm fine with that, do whatever you need to do. I'm sorry I didn't prevent my skill from surpassing all of you guys. I guess this means I'm not allowed to participate in any other tourney in the future because of my disease.
> 
> Fun playing/challenging all of you, hope we can do it again sometime.. or I guess not



you just asked to be forfeited now your saying I'm wrong too?

 I made this decision to END THIS DAMN TOURNEY QUICKLY!!!! Y our not barred from future tourney/games but this was the easiest way to end this yes I copped out and DQ'd the top players yet wtf was I suppose to do let this BS continue.

You know what fuck this Sbrown you decide this I'm done.


----------



## Toxified (Jul 9, 2011)

SBrown said:


> But didn't he do a rematch for you when you requested it? But in my personal opinion, a rematch isn't too huge of a thing to ask for (if its a game based skill) because the better player should always win(well at least the majority of the time). But still forfeiting is your prerogative and you do have every right to do so if you choose. It just stinks that this tourney has progressed this far, only to have one of the final matches end in such an anticlimactic manner.
> 
> EDIT: This always happens.. by the time I post something, there have already been like 5 other replies lol. But i was looking forward to battling Aeion in the tourney. =/ Oh well.. iGuess player matches will have to do. =P



Well not exactly. DHDC agreed to 0-0 because we were both playing unfairly. When we both played *fairly*, abiding by the rules, I won 2-1. but because DHDC lost, he demands a rematch while deleting the videos. I do not agree with giving an unfair player what he wants, so the best conclusion for me to do is forfeit.. but it doesn't matter now.. I'm disqualified.



Shota said:


> you just asked to be forfeited now your saying I'm wrong too?
> 
> I made this decision to END THIS DAMN TOURNEY QUICKLY!!!! Y our not barred from future tourney/games but this was the easiest way to end this yes I copped out and DQ'd the top players yet wtf was I suppose to do let this BS continue.
> 
> You know what fuck this Sbrown you decide this I'm done.



This wasn't just about me vs DHDC... this was about everyone ridiculing us for attempting a tourney. I remember strangers coming here giving us pity props for attempting a tourney, or telling us it won't turn out good, "but thanks for trying". This tourney was actually going to conclude successfully and I was happy to see that, until it started delaying. That's why I was trying to push people to do their matches, so we can all prove that we're capable of running a tournament successfully. If I have to forfeit or be disqualified for the tourney to continue, because some dumbass kid wants to halt it and argue, then so be it. It's a good thing you DQ'd people, now the tourney can continue


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

only losers ban sasori cause they afraid to sub tilt when tap R2 button is so easy, bann itachi for susano fail.
you complain about pain tilt another fail
you lose and then invent any excuse to cover you mistakes more fail
aeion honestly i beated you in many ways and u still complaining actually it was 3 victories to me and you quit 2 cause their were "unfair"
noctis you suck honestly you keep running wanting a dash to U2 with hinata fail
omg many of you fail hard D:
lol u both suck ;/


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> only losers ban sasori cause they afraid to sub tilt when tap R2 button is so easy, bann itachi for susano fail.
> you complain about pain tilt another fail
> you lose and then invent any excuse to cover you mistakes more fail
> aeion honestly i beated you in many ways and u still complaining actually it was 3 victories to me and you quit 2 cause their were "unfair"
> ...



Lol, this bitch is still talking. Give it up, you dumbass kid, you're disqualified, whether you like it or not. Get your sorry ass of this forum, because no one wants you here, literally. Your slave Infamy is gone, and I'm still wondering why you haven't followed him yet. Go to your Dragon whateverfuckin forum it is and stop spewing your diarrhea in this thread.


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

u mad cause you need to make excuses brown was there when u start to cry about pain tilt u still failing
why apologize to a bunch of losers the only descent here are brown all u fail hard and if you are so good why u dont get on bob tourney all pro stars are there oh yeah I forgot you cannot beat without make excuses sorry lolololol
aeion btw you are a fail


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 10, 2011)

LOL Hate thread in here.


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

not hate jov just fun 
everyone here knows aeion complains about everything when he lose 
aeion how much cost accept you suck


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> u mad cause you need to make excuses brown was there when u start to cry about pain tilt u still failing
> why apologize to a bunch of losers the only descent here are brown all u fail hard and if you are so good why u dont get on bob tourney all pro stars are there oh yeah I forgot you cannot beat without make excuses sorry lolololol
> aeion btw you are a fail



really I can't even stress the fact this was a rookie tourney for fun. The saying everyone fails part  I can't even specify how perfectly stupid that is as a pro to tell non pros they fail cause there not your lvl by that logic you fail also by the people who beat you.

Both of you holding up the tourney is grounds for DQ Logic >>> Opinion.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 10, 2011)

People complain too much


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

StraightEdge88 said:


> People complain too much



Exactly and I have no time to play babysitter.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> not hate jov just fun
> everyone here knows aeion complains about everything when he lose
> aeion how much cost accept you suck



Lol, normally I'd say it's sad you go to these lengths for a corrupted video game, but the fact you made a shitty account on a random forum to diss a person you've never seen before in your life is just.. wow 

Just stop. Not I, or anyone on this forum, could honestly care less about what you have to prove/disprove with your words. Or you could keep going, if you want, if it makes you feel better. Nothing you say or do will ever change my opinion about your childish ways or about my behaviour.


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 10, 2011)

That's why tournaments fail everytime lol


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

The tournament was fine until this dumbass polluted it. I knew he was going to do this the minute he brought his pathetic ass here to join, but I held my tongue


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

no one cares cause all of them suck like u exept neko and brown they got my respect,
but you... lol u got mad cause im saying the truth 
why u keep replyng my post?
if u dont care DO NOT REPLY lolololololol
u got owned aeion


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> only losers ban sasori cause they afraid to sub tilt when tap R2 button is so easy, bann itachi for susano fail.
> you complain about pain tilt another fail
> you lose and then invent any excuse to cover you mistakes more fail
> aeion honestly i beated you in many ways and u still complaining actually it was 3 victories to me and you quit 2 cause their were "unfair"
> ...



 Sasori is broken in many ways not just tilt like Sbrown pointed out which I banned him in this ROOKIE TOURNEY! it's not easy for a rookie to defeat pro type styles. And saying people suck  so much dishonour it's beyond you mad.

And I'm acting as tourney sponsor saying this gawd I want this tourney to end so I can start singles.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> no one cares cause all of them suck like u exept neko and brown they got *my respect*,



You think they appreciate having your respect?  What high & mighty being are you to think any form of your acknowledgment is worthy to have..

This is getting to the point where I'd probably have to be the bigger man and ignore such dumb bitches such as yourself. This is shyakugan all over again. They have nothing to say, but just talk for the sake of talking


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (6 members and 1 guests)



No one comes to check the progress of this tourney, but everyone's here to watch it crash & burn. Marvelous how the world goes round


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 10, 2011)

LOLOL Dan, you make people mad everytime


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm done I'm defending the tourney not Aeion.

Dan you disrespected me by saying I fail for my rules that's why I replied nothing more.


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

dishonor is,
lose a match and complain about things doesnt happened like tilt spamm how the hell u cant tilt spamm with pain and how much cost tap R2 button is not my fault u cant find it lololol
other thing i know sasori is broken but theres many ways to beat him i already beat the best sasori in the world without another sasori.
aeion u keep replyng lol just accept you suck and you need to make excuses when you lose the original score was 3-2 to me but your faggy attitude start to ruin this tourney.
just accept you lost 3-2 you suck and thats all


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> dishonor is,
> lose a match and complain about things doesnt happened like tilt spamm how the hell u cant tilt spamm with pain and how much cost tap R2 button is not my fault u cant find it lololol
> other thing i know sasori is broken but theres many ways to beat him i already beat the best sasori in the world without another sasori.
> aeion u keep replyng lol just accept you suck and you need to make excuses when you lose the original score was 3-2 to me but your faggy attitude start to ruin this tourney.
> just accept you lost 3-2 you suck and thats all



I know what dishonour is but you have to realise no one is at your lvl they can't auto knj.

also here is why I respond. 


Shota said:


> I'm done I'm defending the tourney not Aeion.
> 
> Dan you disrespected me by saying I fail for my rules that's why I replied nothing more.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

He's basically saying when someone cheats, it should not be reported...

I'm done with this child as well, another person added to my Ignore List.


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

ok you say u deffend the tourney look
i know everyone lick aeion ass here idk why honestly 
but dont you think is really stupid complain about pain tilt?
also he dash UTJ on me so he did shit me too and i still won double tilt take around 15% of ur life bar or less how much take dash UTK around 50% life
then i was nice and say ok lets repeat the match in the other matches aeion were jumping like crazy i throw shuriken and tags and he blocked it = he was jumpguarding calling support the whole time.
i know is hard manage a tourney with a new guy in the forum but minimum take the balls to stop the childish of the complainers thats a true leader thats why in tourneys you must be objective in the rules, i cant see the rule "do not spamm pain tilt" cause thats not possible no matter how is the result or how people play you must deal it if you sit and cry then your a complained baby don you think?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

I hope you guys realize this is still my word vs his. As long as he has those videos he should feel free to post them. 

Otherwise, there's no need listening to his bullshit, or mine (that's why I stopped, lol).


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

lololol look now he want to avoid the facts of what he did brown was there bro and he know u did that, comon grow up accept you suck thats all man 
your parents must teach you to say the truth now say the truth and accept it you suck


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> ok you say u deffend the tourney look
> i know everyone lick aeion ass here idk why honestly
> but dont you think is really stupid complain about pain tilt?
> also he dash UTJ on me so he did shit me too and i still won double tilt take around 15% of ur life bar or less how much take dash UTK around 50% life
> ...



but both of you are complaining and I solved it this tourney is weeks beyond it's due date. And honestly the balls? the real definition of a true leader does not exist it's only about what and who you can control. I admit jumpblock and tilt spam are both questionable moves and dash ougi no if Sasori and his tilt should be easy to knj so should all you said. 

My final verdict rematch or Both DQ no more bullshit in my thread you hear me. just go online pm then fight.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

gawd now this thread is nothing more than a flame war now


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

ok sure im up to a rematch and show you how does he play also im obligated to use pain?
or i can switch to choji?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

Shota said:


> but both of you are complaining and I solved it this tourney is weeks beyond it's due date. And honestly the balls? the real definition of a true leader does not exist it's only about what and who you can control. I admit jumpblock and tilt spam are both questionable moves and dash ougi no if Sasori and his tilt should be easy to knj so should all you said.
> 
> My final verdict rematch or Both DQ no more bullshit in jy thread you hear me. just go online pm then fight.



Neko, he's not even listening to a word you're saying. He's just randomly talking bullshit to purposely get me angry, and that's all he's going to do for the rest of his time on this forum.

I've already said before, no person in the right mind would willingly say "I will record the matches and post them on the forum", and after he loses, he deletes the videos to get an automatic rematch. The moment you give him a rematch, he gets what he wants, and I don't want to take part in giving a cheater or foul player, or public disturber -whatever you want to talk him-, I'm not keen on giving pathetic unfair nuisances what they want, so, as I've already said earlier, I'm no longer taking part in this corrupted tournament. And that's final.


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

ok shota DQ both of us
we both complain and we both do some crappy shit like he cry and me erased the vids just to troll XD if you want to see how i play i will leave you here my channel 

but the matture descition is to DQ of us both i guess


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

also aeion u lost first 2-1 tbh i should pass to next round but you were cryng just accept i got 2-1 first than you but u dont have the balls to accept you suck ;(


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> *me erased the vids just to troll XD*



All I needed to hear. If that's not enough to get you disqualified on your own, I don't know what is.



DanDHDC7 said:


> also aeion u lost first 2-1 tbh i should pass to next round but you were cryng just accept i got 2-1 first than you but u dont have the balls to accept you suck ;(



I also love how you just absolutely have to have the last word. That makes you look really pathetic, really man. You feel so proud to win in a *rookie tournament* (said so by yourself), where *everyone sucks* (also said by yourself), and you feel amazing that you beat me by fluke? You had 5% HP in both battles, you were struggling and desperate to stay away from me. But you're so proud that you "won" when you didn't. Good job in making yourself look like a 5 year old douchebag.


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

man it doesnt quit the fact i won 2-1 first 
is not my fault u dont get the enought skill to beat pain


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

DanDHDC7 said:


> man it doesnt quit the fact i won 2-1 first
> is not my fault u dont get the enought skill to beat pain



It was 1-1 first, then you said we'll start over. After that I won once, you one again, and I won, concluding in 2-1, me. The videos prove this, you could have uploaded them here, but you yourself know I'm right, so you purposely deleted them so you can have a rematch. 

Now you come on these forums all confident, telling everyone your falsified story of how it was so-called "2-1". That's why I kept asking for the videos, they had the truth.


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

if i get DQ idc tbh is no a prize on this tourney aeion but i just dont like you win with complains thats more unfair than use 2 times in a row pain tilt lololololol
also if ur so sure of u can beat me why not repeat lol its obvious ur afraid cause u know this time these peeps will put their eyes like hawks on us and then u will not be able to complain lololololol
you suck bro really ;P


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2011)

> DanDHDC7 said:
> 
> 
> > if i get DQ idc tbh is no a prize on this tourney aeion but i just dont like you win with complains thats more unfair than use 2 times in a row pain tilt lololololol
> ...


*
Anything else you have to say, just refer to these 2 statements I've said. Otherwise you're roaming in a loophole.*


Anyways, I'm done. I say this time and time again, best not to argue with an idiot, or people won't tell the difference between the two.

I know what happened that day me and DHDC fought, and I'm not proud in the slightest of my victory against such a sad excuse for a player. He's obviously going to continue to ramble on with his BS story, but I'm done.


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

aeion ur lying i won 1-0 with brown on chat then u was like 
"u tilt spammed pain" WTF is that possible 
1-0 there then i said ok 0-0 again
i won again the other day 1-0 then u said no u were turtling and then i said again ok 0-0 u won 1-0 like a pro turtle then i owned u again 1-1 and then u were turtling the whole match 2-1 the original result is 3-2
is my fault i always try to be nice against ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like u


----------



## DanDHDC7 (Jul 10, 2011)

me too im done u suck man in attitude and in the game


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

Good the fight is over I really wanted a conclusion other then DQ.

Fine S warp the tourny loser becomes current 

Times like these make me Hope in Generations PvP has no time limit.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2011)

Seriously now with this flame war Aeion and Dan had, I suddenly realize why bother becoming good anyways if all you get is accusations of spamming/turtling from other skilled players  Since combos are impossible to pull off with such skilled players why even bother playing at all because combos is what makes a fighting game fun. All I see is turtling, support, here and there occasionally a jutsu and many (team)ougis  I mean seriously why bother if you can't have fun anymore?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 10, 2011)

Sadly that's true


----------



## StraightEdge88 (Jul 10, 2011)

LOL Dan. You made this a flame war thread


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 10, 2011)

DHDC, you say Aeion sucks, yet you still did lose to him.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 11, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> DHDC, you say Aeion sucks, yet you still did lose to him.



Stop pouring more oil on this ceasing flame


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahhh, I had a great laugh.


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 11, 2011)

In other news - Neko, have you become pro yet?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

if being a pro is like that idwfbp( I don't wanna fucking be pro) 

Vala let our match begin when your on


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't see the bracket, can someone edit it back in the first page.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll repost the final one up front. 

The current one I'll post here soon......


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 12, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> I can't see the bracket, can someone edit it back in the first page.



I think we're supposed to fight


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Shota said:


> if being a pro is like that idwfbp( I don't wanna fucking be pro)
> 
> Vala let our match begin when your on



You're pretty narrow-minded if you think 2 people determine the definition of a pro, lol.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> You're pretty narrow-minded if you think 2 people determine the definition of a pro, lol.



Finally I have read something worth reading from you


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

> Hohofagfag





Hohohaha said:


> Finally I have read something worth reading from you



It's good to accept the truth


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> It's good to accept the truth



HO HO HO!!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd rather be narrow minded tbh


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 12, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> I think we're supposed to fight



i thought I was supposed to fight Sonic. Let's save our match till the bracket is up.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm waiting for SBrown


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'd rather be narrow minded tbh



You don't even know the meaning of my words.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

yeah thanks for all that you've done.  

 just please don't


----------



## SBrown (Jul 12, 2011)

Shota said:


> I'm waiting for SBrown



Waiting on me to do what?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

repost the bracket on this page


----------



## SBrown (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

There it is people *FIGHT!!!!!*


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Shota said:


> yeah thanks for all that you've done.
> 
> just please don't



You also have no reason or right to be angry at me, for I've done no wrong directed at you.

Lmao, stop trying to act tough


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

you and DH made this thread meaningless with your bitching I have every right. 

plus you waited till someone else stepped in to stop so don't give me a "but he started" Bull shit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

Those brackets blew my mind!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm mildly happy now


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Shota said:


> you and DH made this thread meaningless with your bitching I have every right.
> 
> plus you waited till someone else stepped in to stop so don't give me a "but he started" Bull shit.



Show me where someone stepped in. I was the bigger man and forced DHDC into a loophole to stop the arguing.

Plus you should cut the "you destroyed this thread" bullshit. No one can destroy a thread. It's your inactivity during the argument that caused this thread to die. Maybe you should take a stand to stop such things from arising rather than sitting back and watching for your entertainment.

Don't you for a second attempt to put the blame on me, I've done nothing, and you know that's true  Pathetic attempt to act big


----------



## Narancia (Jul 12, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Show me where someone stepped in. I was the bigger man and forced DHDC into a loophole to stop the arguing.
> 
> Plus you should cut the "you destroyed this thread" bullshit. No one can destroy a thread. It's your inactivity during the argument that caused this thread to die. Maybe you should take a stand to stop such things from arising rather than sitting back and watching for your entertainment.
> 
> Don't you for a second attempt to put the blame on me, I've done nothing, and you know that's true  Pathetic attempt to act big



are you serious you kept it going till me and brown came in.

I didn't think I would have to babysit FUCKING ADULTS!!!!!! my inactivity has nothing to do with the bitching and moaning that happened cause you both were being asses over a damn match FOR FUN I may add.

I blame you fucking both it could have ended in one post yet no it had to be blown the fuck up. And there are pages I can showpost were you fuel that idiotic fire instead of ending it. I don't care if you think I'm acting big take responsibility for your actions damnit.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Shota said:


> are you serious you kept it going till me and brown came in.
> 
> I didn't think I would have to babysit FUCKING ADULTS!!!!!! my inactivity has nothing to do with the bitching and moaning that happened cause you both were being asses over a damn match FOR FUN I may add.
> 
> I blame you fucking both it could have ended in one post yet no it had to be blown the fuck up. And there are pages I can showpost were you fuel that idiotic fire instead of ending it. I don't care if you think I'm acting big take responsibility for your actions damnit.



Show me where you and Sbrown *ended* the argument. If you cannot provide this for me, it'll show how stupid and childish you're being right now.


I'll be waiting


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2011)

Shota said:


> were I DQ'd you both and the argument came to a conclusion. If you say it didn't ennd it adds to my fuel to the flame point you ignored to act like a jackass.
> 
> Honestly I thought you would have had a more reason answer then the"show me I'm wrong or your and idiot" defense.



Simplicity will show how stupid you really are. I was sure you would've picked that up from my previous post, but you didn't. I'm not surprised

Plus that didn't end the argument, stop being a dumbass. I don't know how straightforward I have to be with you for such simple concepts. You just proved to me your intelligence isn't great by showing me that bullshit  Point proven.

Now if you can't do anything else to back yourself up just stop now


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Shota said:


> And this is why I posted that to show how much of a ass you are. You downplay my intelligence and call me a dumbass for even defending myself. I honestly am astounded at how much this is basically a rage post calling me a retard because you don't like my reasoning.  I'm just I can't even put into words how cruel and mad you are.
> 
> I have reasoning to be mad since it wasn't resolved on psn but here. There's no point for me to continue you'll pick the parts of this post you wanna screw with then completely ignore the rest. I expected better from a "friend" yet no I'm a dumass retard who has a IQ of 10.



I'm not downplaying anything. But when you go to the lengths, to actually justify being angry at me when you and I both know I've done nothing wrong to which you claim, that's when I have the right to get angry. 

You have the right to speak your mind, but please know your place when certain situations happen. If you want me to really be cruel then I could take it to greater lengths than this, but as of now I feel no need


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> I'm not downplaying anything. But when you go to the lengths, to actually justify being angry at me when you and I both know I've done nothing wrong to which you claim, that's when I have the right to get angry.
> 
> You have the right to speak your mind, but please know your place when certain situations happen. If you want me to really be cruel then I could take it to greater lengths than this, but as of now I feel no need



My place is you two are fighting over a video game and he deleted videos and you refused a rematch while fueling him on with your posts. And there you go again calling me stupid it nvm it's true tbh. I'm angry cause you could have had a rematched.

Be as cruel as you wish your not my friend your just some guy who agitates me for calling me a retard and yes hurting my feelings I'm not mad actually I'm just sad with all this bull shit and need to vent on something. Instead of not being a jackass to me you went full force. tbh I'm done with you say you win and I'm retarded all you want it won't change anything.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Shota said:


> My place is you two are fighting over a video game and he deleted videos and you refused a rematch while* fueling* him on with your posts.



I'm going back to simplicity. Reread the posts between me and DHDC and then tell me who was fueling who on. Tell me who was actually talking and who was repeating their words for provking.



> And there you go again calling me stupid it nvm it's true tbh. I'm angry cause you could have had a rematched.



I did not call you stupid in my last post



> Be as cruel as you wish your not my friend your just some guy who agitates me for calling me a retard and yes hurting my feelings I'm not mad actually I'm just sad with all this bull shit and need to vent on something. Instead of not being a jackass to me you went full force. tbh I'm done with you say you win and I'm retarded all you want it won't change anything.



I'm not being cruel at all. I'm just surprised you'd go to such lengths to try to persecute me for such things. You claim I hurt your feelings without thinking if other people's feelings were hurt as well.. You can go ahead and vent as much as you need to, if I'm nothing more than a ragdoll to you. Simple words will not diminish stature. Once again, I did not go full force. I'm just confused as to why you're trying so hard to put blame on me. You can also be done with whatever you like, what ever makes you feel better. You don't have to consider me anything you don't want to. Again, I never called you retarded or anything of the such. You should know other peoples' words don't determine who you are. Only you do..


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

Humph I already read them all you could have ignored him instead of repeating which did fuel his stupidity

Honestly the other post said it all.

And you will never realise I have to be angry at someone. I need to vent the angers of my life some way. I'm just too stupid yet the reasons are there. I am nothing but my god damned emotions damn you and I should no need to stop my fucking sadness.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Shota said:


> Humph I already read them all you could have ignored him instead of repeating which did fuel his stupidity



I was speaking sense though, he was saying nothing but 1-1 this, 0-4 that, and such nonsense



> Honestly the other post said it all.



I had no intention of insulting you or your intelligence



> And you will never realise I have to be angry at someone. I need to vent the angers of my life some way. I'm just too stupid yet the reasons are there. I am nothing but my god damned emotions damn you and I should no need to stop my fucking sadness.



My apologies then. I wasn't a very good ragdoll. I'll try to do better next time


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

twisting my words again I see no use continuing


----------



## Darth (Jul 13, 2011)

Is someone being a sore loser? 

Calm down guys. It's just a game. And this is just an anime forum. No need to make anything personal.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 13, 2011)

Man, now Neko and Aeion are arguing? Who will be next? 


Save yourselves people!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Shota said:


> twisting my words again I see no use continuing



I've twisted nothing. I wasn't being sarcastic


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

I see at your attempt at seriousness. Yet I quit you win this whatever the hell it is S the new sponsor talk to him about the tourney.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Shota said:


> I see at your attempt at seriousness. Yet I quit you win this whatever the hell it is S the new sponsor talk to him about the tourney.



? This has nothing to do about the tourney, I forfeit/disqualified, whatever you want to call it


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

then  

I hate you man damn your abilities to make me retarded around you!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Shota said:


> then
> 
> I hate you man damn your abilities to make me retarded around you!



You are not retarded. 



































I am retarded


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

My emotions

 ............ touche aeion........


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

This will haunt me in the morning


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

hell yeah it will


----------



## SBrown (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Valakrie (Jul 13, 2011)

What just happened here? Me and Neko never fought.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

I took to long I DQ'd myself


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Shouldn't DQ people's names be crossed out, to organize it better?


----------



## SBrown (Jul 13, 2011)

Aeion said:


> Shouldn't DQ people's names be crossed out, to organize it better?



The software doesn't have that capability (because in real tournaments, its rare that someone drops out, let alone this many.)

But everyone just ignore the winner's bracket and if you got DQd or dropped out. I'll just register each match that your in as a victory for your opponent.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

Booooooowowowow  How's the tourney lookin


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought I was insane.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I thought I was insane.



That's me right now.  flabbergasted


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

Black card in my pocket.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmmm. So it seems Shota was serious about me taking over for hosting this tourney. Its gone on FAR too long lol, so it will end no later than 7/23/11. I'll post deadlines for each matchup in this thread (and PM them to individual users) throughout the week. If a person fails to meet the deadline, they will be DQd; no questions asked. GL in your matches! And as always, don't forget to PM me on this site with the results. =)


----------



## Narancia (Jul 15, 2011)

Good Job S xD


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

54 pages!


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't know you was hosting a tournie Shota.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol, I forgot all about you.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 16, 2011)

Shota said:


> Good Job S xD



Nice set you've got there, didn't realize beastmen could be that hot


----------



## Narancia (Jul 16, 2011)

Laix said:


> I didn't know you was hosting a tournie Shota.


Yeah I was/ am 


Daftvirgin said:


> Nice set you've got there, didn't realize beastmen could be that hot



Yup Viral is hawt I'd tap that.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 17, 2011)

I forfeit... Move Valakrie to the next round. I've stopped playing UNS2 for quite a while because I'm focused on learning how to play SSF4 AE So therefore I forfeit...


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 17, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> I forfeit... Move Valakrie to the next round. I've stopped playing UNS2 for quite a while because I'm focused on learning how to play SSF4 AE So therefore I forfeit...


I swear, every person I know plays SF at the moment lol. I'm really considering buying this game, but will need to also buy a new stick to play with or it will be pointless.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 17, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> I swear, every person I know plays SF at the moment lol. I'm really considering buying this game, but will need to also buy a new stick to play with or it will be pointless.


Lol That's exactly what I thought before deciding on getting this game. I got to say it's the hardest fighting game I've played, It makes it even harder when I'm using the Dualshock 3 and when I'm used to the D-pad. So therefore I got to use the D-pad. You should give it a try though, It's fun but hard IMO.


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2011)

How long has this tournie been going on for?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 18, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> Lol That's exactly what I thought before deciding on getting this game. I got to say it's the hardest fighting game I've played, It makes it even harder when I'm using the Dualshock 3 and when I'm used to the D-pad. So therefore I got to use the D-pad. You should give it a try though, It's fun but hard IMO.



I've got MvC3 and it's using the same controls as SF


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 18, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> I've got MvC3 and it's using the same controls as SF


And what are you trying to prove?


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

XD Off-Topic no need for shit happening again.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 18, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> And what are you trying to prove?



Nothing


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

Laix said:


> How long has this tournie been going on for?



A year now 

2 months


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 19, 2011)

Haven't heard from my opponent for a while now, I do not know if he wants to fight or not, what should I do ? =.="


----------



## SBrown (Jul 19, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Haven't heard from my opponent for a while now, I do not know if he wants to fight or not, what should I do ? =.="



If he hadn't responded to any of your PSN messages or any of your Forum PMs by Wednesday 7/19/2011,  then he will be DQd. 

Then you and Daft have to fight by Thursday.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Is the tournament even still going on? No one been posting in neither of the threads.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 19, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Is the tournament even still going on? No one been posting in neither of the threads.



Yea.  Technically it is,  but it has lasted far too long.  So for better or for worse its gonna be done by the end of the week.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Almost 2 months is too long.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea. If we do another tourney it should only take place over one weekend.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Damn, not a bad idea.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah and it will be singles since there fast and no bitching.

There will be no losers side to the new tourney if you lose your out. 

It'll probably take place in august.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 19, 2011)

Shota,  is your computer fixed yet.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 19, 2011)

The hard drive is fried to shit I gotta get a whole new one and that costs way outta my price range. So sorry S you gotta make the Brackets again if you wish to. I'm sorry about this man I mean I wanna direct the tourney myself yet every twist and turn bs happens to me.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 19, 2011)

No worries. I'll do what I can. It's just that in August,  alot of stuff will change for me. I'll be leaving my full time job to go back to college for the fall semester. So i may have more free time or possibly the opposite may happen instead .  I won't know till school starts. But assuming that I'm not too busy,  i'll be able to continue posting the brackets.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Damn, that sucks.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 20, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Haven't heard from my opponent for a while now, I do not know if he wants to fight or not, what should I do ? =.="



Did he reply today?


----------



## SBrown (Jul 21, 2011)

I sent everyone PMs... This Tourny will end this Saturday. Anyone who doesn't play by their designated time frame will have to be DQd. 

If you got any questions, plz PM me! =)


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 22, 2011)

Haven't heard from him, I think I will just be disqualified


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Going on three months.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 22, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Haven't heard from him, I think I will just be disqualified



If he isn't responding he gets DQd not you. You will progress. But if you just don't want to participate anymore,  I can take you out the tournament.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

10char


----------



## SBrown (Jul 22, 2011)

Shota,  what part of August will the singles tournament be? 



NeoKurama said:


> 10char



?Que?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol, I don't know.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> If he isn't responding he gets DQd not you. You will progress. But if you just don't want to participate anymore,  I can take you out the tournament.



Take me out, I have lost interest in this tournament


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Take me out, I have lost interest in this tournament



Same here, even in the single matches


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Hohohaha said:


> Take me out, I have lost interest in this tournament





Daftvirgin said:


> Same here, even in the single matches



Done & Done. 

I'm pretty sure Valakrie won't respond today, so if he doesn't, this will conclude the tourny.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

The winner would be who?


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Done & Done.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Valakrie won't respond today, so if *she* doesn't, this will conclude the tourny.



fixed 

and btw, pretty lame on how this tourney shall end


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

56 pages!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 56 pages!



28 pages  
I've set 40 posts per page


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> 28 pages
> I've set 40 posts per page



Troll much.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Troll much.



yes indeed


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Who normally wins these tournaments?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I do. I just happen to be away when this one started. 


@Daft Karin>Temari. Kom at me.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> The winner would be who?



Technically me I guess. =/



Daftvirgin said:


> fixed
> 
> and btw, pretty lame on how this tourney shall end



Haha my bad. Thnx! 

And Agreed. How anticlimactic.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I do. I just happen to be away when this one started.
> 
> 
> @Daft Karin>Temari. Kom at me.



np I support Karin 


*Spoiler*: __ 





pekpekpekpekpek


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Technically me I guess. =/


That's even lamer 


SBrown said:


> And Agreed. How anticlimactic.


Glad you understand


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Karin.  

Sasuke is officially gay for not hitting that.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Karin.
> 
> Sasuke is officially gay for not hitting that.



That's why NaruSasu is official


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Point taken.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> That's even lamer
> 
> Glad you understand



Everyone else quit, so unless Valakrie plays me, I'll be the last person willing to fight; oh well.



NeoKurama said:


> Karin.
> 
> Sasuke is officially gay for not hitting that.



iKnorite!


----------



## Sera (Jul 23, 2011)

Daftvirgin said:


> That's why NaruSasu is official


----------



## Valakrie (Jul 23, 2011)

SBrown said:


> Everyone else quit, so unless Valakrie plays me, I'll be the last person willing to fight; oh well.


Nope, I can't play so just say that the tourney ended, its been going on for long enough anyways and it kinda died when a lot of players just dropped out/were disqualified. But hey, Neko and SBrown, thanks for attempting to make an online NUNS2 tourney happen. I think it was worth a try despite a lot of the stuff that happened over the past weeks, maybe you all can learn from it when attempting a singles tourney.


----------



## SBrown (Jul 23, 2011)

Valakrie said:


> Nope, I can't play so just say that the tourney ended, its been going on for long enough anyways and it kinda died when a lot of players just dropped out/were disqualified. But hey, Neko and SBrown, thanks for attempting to make an online NUNS2 tourney happen. I think it was worth a try despite a lot of the stuff that happened over the past weeks, maybe you all can learn from it when attempting a singles tourney.


 





THE TOURNEY IS NOW OFFICIALLY OVER!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Let me get my last +1 for this.


----------



## Motochika (Jul 24, 2011)

Woot the end.


----------

